# The Walking Dead - Season 7



## Zoom-boing

The Walking Dead Season 7 official Trailer


Who's missing?  Glenn.


----------



## Paulie

There's no secrets or hidden eggs about who was killed. They're filming right now and they've shot the death scene over again with each character just so there's no way anyone can leak out who gets it


----------



## Zoom-boing

Paulie said:


> There's no secrets or hidden eggs about who was killed. They're filming right now and they've shot the death scene over again with each character just so there's no way anyone can leak out who gets it



It was Glenn.


----------



## GHook93

New trailer. Season looks awesome.


----------



## HaShev

Kinda hard to keep the cast and crew in the dark being they shoot a few episodes for the season missing that 1 cast member.  Unless they shoot fake scenes to throw off the cast or crew, it has to become obvious.


----------



## Paulie

HaShev said:


> Kinda hard to keep the cast and crew in the dark being they shoot a few episodes for the season missing that 1 cast member.  Unless they shoot fake scenes to throw off the cast or crew, it has to become obvious.


The way they mix up the timeline during a season and shoot episodes sometimes dedicated to only certain characters probably makes it easier to keep the cast in the dark


----------



## g5000

All I know for sure is it isn't Rick or Carl.


----------



## Zoom-boing

It's still Glenn.


----------



## PredFan

If they follow the comic, it's Glenn but the way everyone panicked over the dumpster fiasco, it may not be.


----------



## GHook93

Wow I didn't expect that! Slightly relieved though. My favorite wasn't off'ed. Although I got nervous there for a moment.


----------



## Scorpion

I figured Abraham.
Glenn was a surprise.
Wasn't expecting a twofer.


----------



## GHook93

Scorpion said:


> I figured Abraham.
> Glenn was a surprise.
> Wasn't expecting a twofer.



Same here. I thought it was Abe all along. I didn't think they would kill any of the women, Rick or Carl and killing Eugene or Aaron would be a cop-out. Abe was the safe choice. I never cared too much for Abe. He was only so so in my book. I will not miss him.

However, Glenn was a huge surprise. I didn't see that coming and it was shocking. It was a genuine sad moment and he will be missed. Original season 1 character. Only a few left: Rick, Carl, Carol, Daryl and Morgan (if he counts he took such a long hiatus).


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I don't know why you guys are saying you didn't expect Glenn. He's the one who died in this scene in the comics. I knew it was going to be him, but I was not expecting Abraham to also get killed. That makes sense though, because Abraham was supposed to have died several episodes ago.


----------



## Scorpion

Have never read the comic, so wouldn't know.


----------



## TNHarley

I didn't think it would be Glen because he was already hurt..
Wow what an episode


----------



## Fang

They should have killed Glen and Abraham at the end of season 6. That would have been shocking. Instead most people I know that watch the show heard at some point over the summer that Glenn and Abraham died in the comic. The season 7 opener was a great episode, but it lacked the shock value they could have had at the end of season 6. Strategic mistake by the producers IMO.


----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I don't know why you guys are saying you didn't expect Glenn. He's the one who died in this scene in the comics. I knew it was going to be him, but I was not expecting Abraham to also get killed. That makes sense though, because Abraham was supposed to have died several episodes ago.



Because they usually change the victims in infamous comic scenes.

The rape (although the rape didn't happen) and interrogation by the gov of Michonne, was done to Maggie.

Instead of Tyreese, Herschel got his head cut off by the Gov.

The hunters eating Dale's tainted meat, it was Bob instead.

When Dwight shoots Abe with the crossbow killing him, it was Denise on the show.

Therefore I didn't think it would be Glenn.


----------



## GHook93

Fang said:


> They should have killed Glen and Abraham at the end of season 6. That would have been shocking. Instead most people I know that watch the show heard at some point over the summer that Glenn and Abraham died in the comic. The season 7 opener was a great episode, but it lacked the shock value they could have had at the end of season 6. Strategic mistake by the producers IMO.



I beg to differ. I didn't think there was shock factor when Negan killed Abe. I don't think many people cared enough about him. However, when he turned and killed Glenn I was shocked. I didn't think he would kill 2 of them.

The the scene where is was instructing Rick to cut off Carl's arm was intense. For a minute I thought he was going to do it.


----------



## Paulie

For the first time ever watching the show I had to actually look away a couple times. Usually this show doesn't really shock me because I expect the gore but This episode was just disturbing. And awesome at the same time. I don't think they could've done this episode any better


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.  Was Walking Dead back on last night? I spent the entire night trying to dial back into the G.T. show


----------



## GHook93

Paulie said:


> For the first time ever watching the show I had to actually look away a couple times. Usually this show doesn't really shock me because I expect the gore but This episode was just disturbing. And awesome at the same time. I don't think they could've done this episode any better



The cut off your kid's arm really got to me. I really thought he might do it. I am not sure I could have handled that. Thank got the writers stopped there.


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.  Was Walking Dead back on last night? I spent the entire night trying to dial back into the G.T. show



Always a tool. Mind as well call you the right leaning rdean.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

GHook93 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you guys are saying you didn't expect Glenn. He's the one who died in this scene in the comics. I knew it was going to be him, but I was not expecting Abraham to also get killed. That makes sense though, because Abraham was supposed to have died several episodes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they usually change the victims in infamous comic scenes.
> 
> The rape (although the rape didn't happen) and interrogation by the gov of Michonne, was done to Maggie.
> 
> Instead of Tyreese, Herschel got his head cut off by the Gov.
> 
> The hunters eating Dale's tainted meat, it was Bob instead.
> 
> When Dwight shoots Abe with the crossbow killing him, it was Denise on the show.
> 
> Therefore I didn't think it would be Glenn.
Click to expand...


There is a whole story line that evolves as a result of Glenn's death, so it was inevitable.  As for Abraham, correct, Denise took his death for him, but as we saw last night, they still offed him not long after.  He was on borrowed time.


----------



## GHook93

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.usatoday.com/story/92669814/

Did the premiere go too far? 

I say it did not. It is a brutal show about the zombie apocalypse based on a very brutal comic book. What did people expect?

I know people get attached to characters, but in this show main characters get killed. 

The only character I would truly miss is Daryl.

People say it jumped the shark. Nothing could be further than the truth. I think it pumped life into a show that was becoming to routine, predictable and too much of the same old same old.


----------



## Paulie

There's people out there saying they're quitting on the show now. All I gotta say to that is fucking get your priorities in life straight. Don't get me wrong I love this show. I don't watch much tv but I don't miss my walking dead. But dude if this show is affecting your real life you need to throw your tv away


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.  Was Walking Dead back on last night? I spent the entire night trying to dial back into the G.T. show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a tool. Mind as well call you the right leaning rdean.
Click to expand...


Can't tell you how much that means coming from you


----------



## GHook93

Paulie said:


> There's people out there saying they're quitting on the show now. All I gotta say to that is fucking get your priorities in life straight. Don't get me wrong I love this show. I don't watch much tv but I don't miss my walking dead. But dude if this show is affecting your real life you need to throw your tv away



The people that saying they're quitting are the people who come back next Sunday for another shot in the arm!


----------



## Redpath

GHook93 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.usatoday.com/story/92669814/
> 
> Did the premiere go too far?
> 
> I say it did not. It is a brutal show about the zombie apocalypse based on a very brutal comic book. What did people expect?
> 
> I know people get attached to characters, but in this show main characters get killed.
> 
> The only character I would truly miss is Daryl.
> 
> People say it jumped the shark. Nothing could be further than the truth. I think it pumped life into a show that was becoming to routine, predictable and too much of the same old same old.




_"People say it jumped the shark."_

TWD is a soap opera that jumps the shark with every single episode. And yeah, I always watch it. LOL

IMO, it could so much better though. Basically, its just the same thing every week. There are some fascinating issues that they never even mention. Oh well.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I was relieved when Abraham got it.  I got the wind sucked out of me when Negan turned around a did Glenn.  omg!!  This was the goriest episode, hid my eyes when he was whacking them.


----------



## Zoom-boing

GHook93 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's people out there saying they're quitting on the show now. All I gotta say to that is fucking get your priorities in life straight. Don't get me wrong I love this show. I don't watch much tv but I don't miss my walking dead. But dude if this show is affecting your real life you need to throw your tv away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that saying they're quitting are the people who come back next Sunday for another shot in the arm!
Click to expand...


You mean another axe in the arm!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Scorpion said:


> I figured Abraham.
> Glenn was a surprise.
> Wasn't expecting a twofer.



I figured Glenn.
Abraham was a surprise.
Was not expecting a twofer.
It took me off guard.
Well done.


----------



## Scorpion

Zoom-boing said:


> I was relieved when Abraham got it.  I got the wind sucked out of me when Negan turned around a did Glenn.  omg!!  This was the goriest episode, hid my eyes when he was whacking them.


I couldn't sit and watch.
Got up and stepped up into kitchen but could still see the TV.
I think the crunching bone sound effects were worse than the visual.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Scorpion said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was relieved when Abraham got it.  I got the wind sucked out of me when Negan turned around a did Glenn.  omg!!  This was the goriest episode, hid my eyes when he was whacking them.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't sit and watch.
> Got up and stepped up into kitchen but could still see the TV.
> I think the crunching bone sound effects were worse than the visual.
Click to expand...


and that squishy sound.  omg

My daughter nearly barfed and left when Rick was going to cut off Carl's arm.  

I thought Andrew Lincoln was superb last night.


----------



## ChrisL

It was really, really violent.  Too violent for me.  I had to leave the room several times because I don't enjoy watching that kind of thing.


----------



## Pop23

GHook93 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's people out there saying they're quitting on the show now. All I gotta say to that is fucking get your priorities in life straight. Don't get me wrong I love this show. I don't watch much tv but I don't miss my walking dead. But dude if this show is affecting your real life you need to throw your tv away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that saying they're quitting are the people who come back next Sunday for another shot in the arm!
Click to expand...


They took the visuals too far when it wasn't at all necessary. 

I know quite a few people who won't watch again.


----------



## ChrisL

Pop23 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's people out there saying they're quitting on the show now. All I gotta say to that is fucking get your priorities in life straight. Don't get me wrong I love this show. I don't watch much tv but I don't miss my walking dead. But dude if this show is affecting your real life you need to throw your tv away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that saying they're quitting are the people who come back next Sunday for another shot in the arm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They took the visuals too far when it wasn't at all necessary.
> 
> I know quite a few people who won't watch again.
Click to expand...


People actually do that kind of thing to one another and worse.  Can you imagine?  Horrible stuff goes on even in the real world.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> I was relieved when Abraham got it.  I got the wind sucked out of me when Negan turned around a did Glenn.  omg!!  This was the goriest episode, hid my eyes when he was whacking them.



Same here. When he chose Abe. I was like thank go not Daryl.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was relieved when Abraham got it.  I got the wind sucked out of me when Negan turned around a did Glenn.  omg!!  This was the goriest episode, hid my eyes when he was whacking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. When he chose Abe. I was like thank go not Daryl.
Click to expand...


Yeah but now Darryl is a captive.  Better off being dead probably.


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's people out there saying they're quitting on the show now. All I gotta say to that is fucking get your priorities in life straight. Don't get me wrong I love this show. I don't watch much tv but I don't miss my walking dead. But dude if this show is affecting your real life you need to throw your tv away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that saying they're quitting are the people who come back next Sunday for another shot in the arm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They took the visuals too far when it wasn't at all necessary.
> 
> I know quite a few people who won't watch again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People actually do that kind of thing to one another and worse.  Can you imagine?  Horrible stuff goes on even in the real world.
Click to expand...


I agree. Was a jailer at one time, and one of the inmates cut up a dude and spread body parts across the entire state. 

But this was not necessary on TV. I think it was actually laziness on the part of the director/producer.


----------



## ChrisL

Pop23 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's people out there saying they're quitting on the show now. All I gotta say to that is fucking get your priorities in life straight. Don't get me wrong I love this show. I don't watch much tv but I don't miss my walking dead. But dude if this show is affecting your real life you need to throw your tv away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that saying they're quitting are the people who come back next Sunday for another shot in the arm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They took the visuals too far when it wasn't at all necessary.
> 
> I know quite a few people who won't watch again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People actually do that kind of thing to one another and worse.  Can you imagine?  Horrible stuff goes on even in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Was a jailer at one time, and one of the inmates cut up a dude and spread body parts across the entire state.
> 
> But this was not necessary on TV. I think it was actually laziness on the part of the director/producer.
Click to expand...


I think they are going by the comic books, which are quite bloody and violent, from what I gather.  Never read them myself.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I think the visuals were too intense also....Glenn was a beloved character, I would not be surprised if they lost some viewers with that episode. Seeing zombies get hacked up is one thing...seeing a character from the beginning that you liked get it this vividly might push some folks over.

  As for the season...the plot is obvious..Hilltop and Ricks group will line up with another group not yet seen and go to war with Negan.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And killing off Daryl?  No way. He is a fan favorite 2 to 1 over the next most favorite (Rick).


----------



## GHook93

Walking Dead Season 7 Premiere Ratings Fall Short of Season 5 Record

17 million people watched it and 7 mil watched the talking dead. That destroyed Sunday Night football!


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> I think the visuals were too intense also....Glenn was a beloved character, I would not be surprised if they lost some viewers with that episode. Seeing zombies get hacked up is one thing...seeing a character from the beginning that you liked get it this vividly might push some folks over.
> 
> As for the season...the plot is obvious..Hilltop and Ricks group will line up with another group not yet seen and go to war with Negan.



I think it revitalizes a show that seemed to be stalling.

I loved the episode. Although I never want to watch it again.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the visuals were too intense also....Glenn was a beloved character, I would not be surprised if they lost some viewers with that episode. Seeing zombies get hacked up is one thing...seeing a character from the beginning that you liked get it this vividly might push some folks over.
> 
> As for the season...the plot is obvious..Hilltop and Ricks group will line up with another group not yet seen and go to war with Negan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it revitalizes a show that seemed to be stalling.
> 
> I loved the episode. Although I never want to watch it again.
Click to expand...


I agree with everything you just said. Season six was getting tiresome...this finally revs things up and moves the story line along.


----------



## ChrisL

I could have done without seeing all that.  It was just disgusting, in more ways than one.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro




----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>



Lol that is too funny.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>



Holy Crap that is funny


----------



## GHook93

Second episode

I liked the second episode. King Ezekiel seems like a pretty cool character and welcome addition. I like  he Kingdomites they introduced none seem like douches and that is rare.

I like where this season is headed.

So far so good.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> Second episode
> 
> I liked the second episode. King Ezekiel seems like a pretty cool character and welcome addition. I like  he Kingdomites they introduced none seem like douches and that is rare.
> 
> I like where this season is headed.
> 
> So far so good.



The Kingdomites is the third group that will join Rick and Hilltop in an eventual war with Negan.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second episode
> 
> I liked the second episode. King Ezekiel seems like a pretty cool character and welcome addition. I like  he Kingdomites they introduced none seem like douches and that is rare.
> 
> I like where this season is headed.
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kingdomites is the third group that will join Rick and Hilltop in an eventual war with Negan.
Click to expand...


They will miss Big Abe during that battle, but that is probably why Negan selected him.


----------



## HaShev

iamwhatiseem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second episode
> 
> I liked the second episode. King Ezekiel seems like a pretty cool character and welcome addition. I like  he Kingdomites they introduced none seem like douches and that is rare.
> 
> I like where this season is headed.
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kingdomites is the third group that will join Rick and Hilltop in an eventual war with Negan.
Click to expand...

Tainted Pigs being the 4th group.  *L*
I like the religious symbolism intertwined into the storylines. 
 Thou shalt not eat walking dead pork.
Remember Jesus offered the apple to
 Rick & Michonne that lead them to this whole mess.  They were better off never running into that guy and accepting his fruits (trade of food) for protection & strong arm services.  This time the 
metaphysical Ezekiel offers both apple and A Chinese Apple.  
Will this also be a regret to the group?
A TEMPTING apple in a different form?


----------



## ChrisL

They go from ultra bloody violent in the season opener, to almost NO violence in the second episode.  Lol.


----------



## GHook93

https://www.google.com/amp/deadline...sunday-night-football-nfl-mlb-1201845905/amp/

Ratings up from last year.

The fake outrage over the brutal deaths of Glenn and Abe was media hype.

It didn't have an effect.

I think the only deaths that would turn people away would be Daryl and Carol.

I think the show could survive Carol, but not Daryl.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/deadline...sunday-night-football-nfl-mlb-1201845905/amp/
> 
> Ratings up from last year.
> 
> The fake outrage over the brutal deaths of Glenn and Abe was media hype.
> 
> It didn't have an effect.
> 
> I think the only deaths that would turn people away would be Daryl and Carol.
> 
> I think the show could survive Carol, but not Daryl.



Daryl is definitely a fan fav.  I agree that some people would actually stop watching the show if Daryl got killed off.


----------



## ChrisL

Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?  

"Help me, Mr. Jones!"


----------



## Zoom-boing

ChrisL said:


> Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?
> 
> "Help me, Mr. Jones!"



Um, impossible.

Steven Yeun played Glenn, he was born in 1983.

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom came out in 1984.

Jonathan Ke Quan played Short Round in the movie.


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?
> 
> "Help me, Mr. Jones!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, impossible.
> 
> Steven Yeun played Glenn, he was born in 1983.
> 
> Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom came out in 1984.
> 
> Jonathan Ke Quan played Short Round in the movie.
Click to expand...


Well, that's what someone told me, and I thought he looked just like that little kid.  Aw well.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>

After the brutality of the premier, then the laid back 2nd episode....


I guess with this week well have to deal with the anguish and sobbing from Maggie since it will probably be back to Rick's crew this week.


>>>>


----------



## Montrovant

I am not a fan of the Negan character.  He's not charismatic enough to explain why he has his followers.  He's more of an asshole with a dangerous temper.  Someone almost certainly would have killed him long since considering how he seems to treat his followers.

I get the impression that they are setting up Dwight to switch loyalties, but I really wish they'd give some background to explain how Negan has such control over his people.


----------



## ChrisL

I missed last night's episode.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> I am not a fan of the Negan character.  He's not charismatic enough to explain why he has his followers.  He's more of an asshole with a dangerous temper.  Someone almost certainly would have killed him long since considering how he seems to treat his followers.
> 
> I get the impression that they are setting up Dwight to switch loyalties, but I really wish they'd give some background to explain how Negan has such control over his people.



Probably because he beats them to death with a baseball bat if they don't go along with him?    I think that it wouldn't be too hard to turn some of his own against him, and that is what will end up happening.  All the people that he's victimized are probably going to get together to take him out.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> I am not a fan of the Negan character.  He's not charismatic enough to explain why he has his followers.  He's more of an asshole with a dangerous temper.  Someone almost certainly would have killed him long since considering how he seems to treat his followers.
> 
> I get the impression that they are setting up Dwight to switch loyalties, but I really wish they'd give some background to explain how Negan has such control over his people.



He rules through fear and intimidation. He seems to take good care of his muscle. The point people don't get it so well, but they are kept in line by the
muscle.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of the Negan character.  He's not charismatic enough to explain why he has his followers.  He's more of an asshole with a dangerous temper.  Someone almost certainly would have killed him long since considering how he seems to treat his followers.
> 
> I get the impression that they are setting up Dwight to switch loyalties, but I really wish they'd give some background to explain how Negan has such control over his people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He rules through fear and intimidation. He seems to take good care of his muscle. The point people don't get it so well, but they are kept in line by the
> muscle.
Click to expand...


But why does "the muscle" follow him in the first place?  From what we've seen he recruits by torturing people to break them until they agree to follow him, and if Dwight is any example, he then treats them like crap.  It wouldn't be hard for one person to get sick enough of Negan's degrading to give up and put a bullet in him.


----------



## GHook93

Open letter to the Walking Dead:

Dear Walking Dead Writers,

Please kill off Carl. He is such a weak character. The actor that plays him sucks as well. Please kill him off as you did with Chris in FTWD. You fans will be happy.

Sincerely,
GHook93


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> Open letter to the Walking Dead:
> 
> Dear Walking Dead Writers,
> 
> Please kill off Carl. He is such a weak character. The actor that plays him sucks as well. Please kill him off as you did with Chris in FTWD. You fans will be happy.
> 
> Sincerely,
> GHook93
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I agree...the whole.."I'll kill these guys by myself with a pistol - screw the fact there is 20 of them with automatic rifles...can't they see I wear a cowboy hat??"


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Open letter to the Walking Dead:
> 
> Dear Walking Dead Writers,
> 
> Please kill off Carl. He is such a weak character. The actor that plays him sucks as well. Please kill him off as you did with Chris in FTWD. You fans will be happy.
> 
> Sincerely,
> GHook93
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I actually just read an article speculating that the actor may quit the show, in part because he was just recently accepted into college.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open letter to the Walking Dead:
> 
> Dear Walking Dead Writers,
> 
> Please kill off Carl. He is such a weak character. The actor that plays him sucks as well. Please kill him off as you did with Chris in FTWD. You fans will be happy.
> 
> Sincerely,
> GHook93
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just read an article speculating that the actor may quit the show, in part because he was just recently accepted into college.
Click to expand...


I read the same one.

Proof The Walking Dead Is Killing Off Carl Next?

Finger crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## HaShev

What, you don't want them to kill Jesus as well?   He started the whole mess, both in real life and in the series, damn his offered apple.  

How do they (Carl & Jesus) plan on getting out the truck unnoticed?   They can't know where to jump out early if they don't know where the home base is or have visual to know when and where they will stop the convoy.  The writers are gonna have to be creative or skip that part leaving us guessing.


----------



## ChrisL

What's wrong with Carl?  Why do you people hate that child so much?


----------



## HaShev

He keeps tanking their team scores in dart league.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't think Carl is so bad.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> What's wrong with Carl?  Why do you people hate that child so much?



His constant bad decisions are annoying. However he is not nearly as bad as the kid from the Strain


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Carl?  Why do you people hate that child so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His constant bad decisions are annoying. However he is not nearly as bad as the kid from the Strain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I don't watch that, but he's just a kid.  That's what teens are known for, bad decisions.  Lol.


----------



## Paulie

We're gonna be getting negans back story soon. Or at least the back story on how he rallied the saviors


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stopped watching halfway through Season 6. just got tired of the unending, dour view of  the human race.


----------



## HaShev

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stopped watching halfway through Season 6. just got tired of the unending, dour view of  the human race.


And yet you still hang around this crab bucket of forums.


----------



## Uncensored2008

So far, season 7 has been better than Ambian with a back of Benedryl.

IF the Walking Dead Season 7 doesn't put you to sleep, NOTHING will...


----------



## Montrovant

Uncensored2008 said:


> So far, season 7 has been better than Ambian with a back of Benedryl.
> 
> IF the Walking Dead Season 7 doesn't put you to sleep, NOTHING will...



I'm already unhappy knowing Negan sticks around until next season.  Someone clearly would have killed him already.  I still don't understand why the writers decided Carl would hold his shot when he had it.

With TWD not doing so well and Game of Thrones winding down, I'm going to have to rely on Netflix to give me good shows.


----------



## Paulie

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, season 7 has been better than Ambian with a back of Benedryl.
> 
> IF the Walking Dead Season 7 doesn't put you to sleep, NOTHING will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already unhappy knowing Negan sticks around until next season.  Someone clearly would have killed him already.  I still don't understand why the writers decided Carl would hold his shot when he had it.
> 
> With TWD not doing so well and Game of Thrones winding down, I'm going to have to rely on Netflix to give me good shows.
Click to expand...

How do you not understand it? What's the point of bringing in villains if they're just gonna kill them off after a couple episodes?  The point of this show was to eventually get to a point where it's not even the dead that are the threat anymore. It's the people still living and what they've become capable of.

My problem isn't that the writers are not letting anyone kill negan it's that they're writing the scenes where anyone even has an opportunity to kill him to begin with. It doesn't add anything to the episode in any way. Stop having people holding Lucille for him where they could just take one swing at his head and end it, and stop having people have a loaded gun that they could literally just fire a shot and kill him. Keep them vulnerable the entire time or it just becomes unbelievable because I don't believe for one second that they would not take any opportunity to kill him even if they knew they wouldn't make it out alive, after everything he's done to them so far and also after everything they've already been through the entire apocalypse


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, season 7 has been better than Ambian with a back of Benedryl.
> 
> IF the Walking Dead Season 7 doesn't put you to sleep, NOTHING will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already unhappy knowing Negan sticks around until next season.  Someone clearly would have killed him already.  I still don't understand why the writers decided Carl would hold his shot when he had it.
> 
> With TWD not doing so well and Game of Thrones winding down, I'm going to have to rely on Netflix to give me good shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you not understand it? What's the point of bringing in villains if they're just gonna kill them off after a couple episodes?  The point of this show was to eventually get to a point where it's not even the dead that are the threat anymore. It's the people still living and what they've become capable of.
> 
> My problem isn't that the writers are not letting anyone kill negan it's that they're writing the scenes where anyone even has an opportunity to kill him to begin with. It doesn't add anything to the episode in any way. Stop having people holding Lucille for him where they could just take one swing at his head and end it, and stop having people have a loaded gun that they could literally just fire a shot and kill him. Keep them vulnerable the entire time or it just becomes unbelievable because I don't believe for one second that they would not take any opportunity to kill him even if they knew they wouldn't make it out alive, after everything he's done to them so far and also after everything they've already been through the entire apocalypse
Click to expand...


That's basically what I meant, that the way they are writing things, Negan would certainly have been killed.  My complaint is that the character is poorly written, as are the scenarios which surround him.  Carl having him in his sights after already having shot one of the Saviors is just a glaring example.  Why would Carl have held his shot at that point?  I can't think of a reason that isn't an obviously forced plot point.

Most of the time Negan doesn't even seem all that scary, he's more of a douche.  He seems to be a douche to everyone, so the show hasn't given any good indication of why anyone would be particularly loyal to him.  In the context of what we've seen, someone would have already killed Negan.  It's just been poorly written.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, season 7 has been better than Ambian with a back of Benedryl.
> 
> IF the Walking Dead Season 7 doesn't put you to sleep, NOTHING will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already unhappy knowing Negan sticks around until next season.  Someone clearly would have killed him already.  I still don't understand why the writers decided Carl would hold his shot when he had it.
> 
> With TWD not doing so well and Game of Thrones winding down, I'm going to have to rely on Netflix to give me good shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you not understand it? What's the point of bringing in villains if they're just gonna kill them off after a couple episodes?  The point of this show was to eventually get to a point where it's not even the dead that are the threat anymore. It's the people still living and what they've become capable of.
> 
> My problem isn't that the writers are not letting anyone kill negan it's that they're writing the scenes where anyone even has an opportunity to kill him to begin with. It doesn't add anything to the episode in any way. Stop having people holding Lucille for him where they could just take one swing at his head and end it, and stop having people have a loaded gun that they could literally just fire a shot and kill him. Keep them vulnerable the entire time or it just becomes unbelievable because I don't believe for one second that they would not take any opportunity to kill him even if they knew they wouldn't make it out alive, after everything he's done to them so far and also after everything they've already been through the entire apocalypse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's basically what I meant, that the way they are writing things, Negan would certainly have been killed.  My complaint is that the character is poorly written, as are the scenarios which surround him.  Carl having him in his sights after already having shot one of the Saviors is just a glaring example.  Why would Carl have held his shot at that point?  I can't think of a reason that isn't an obviously forced plot point.
> 
> Most of the time Negan doesn't even seem all that scary, he's more of a douche.  He seems to be a douche to everyone, so the show hasn't given any good indication of why anyone would be particularly loyal to him.  In the context of what we've seen, someone would have already killed Negan.  It's just been poorly written.
Click to expand...


I hate Negan.  The only reason people have to be loyal to him is because they are frightened of him, and people like that don't end up lasting very long because there is ALWAYS someone bigger and badder.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Those AMC  commercials with Negan in them are the worst sellout I think I've ever seen. 

They strike me as AMC's insult to its audience.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, season 7 has been better than Ambian with a back of Benedryl.
> 
> IF the Walking Dead Season 7 doesn't put you to sleep, NOTHING will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already unhappy knowing Negan sticks around until next season.  Someone clearly would have killed him already.  I still don't understand why the writers decided Carl would hold his shot when he had it.
> 
> With TWD not doing so well and Game of Thrones winding down, I'm going to have to rely on Netflix to give me good shows.
Click to expand...


I agree. He went through all that to get to him and then stalls. Bad writing.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Actually thought it was a good episode.

It showed that Rick finally realized that he can't appease Negan and must fight.

I am glad Daryl finally escaped, but I did think it was stupid that Jesus showed up at the precise right time.

Finally killed off more dead weight in Spencer. He kind of sucked from the beginning. 

I like that they are headed for a showdown.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

HaShev said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped watching halfway through Season 6. just got tired of the unending, dour view of  the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still hang around this crab bucket of forums.
Click to expand...


I keep waiting for the survivors to come across a Lakota village that's totally unaffected and unconcerned by the "zombie apocalypse". They learn that it's white man's own acquisitive insanity that's come back to bite them.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Actually thought it was a good episode.
> 
> It showed that Rick finally realized that he can't appease Negan and must fight.
> 
> I am glad Daryl finally escaped, but I did think it was stupid that Jesus showed up at the precise right time.
> 
> Finally killed off more dead weight in Spencer. He kind of sucked from the beginning.
> 
> I like that they are headed for a showdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Did Jesus show up at the right time or is he the one that got Daryl out?  Someone gave him that note and left the door open.....


----------



## HaShev

CrusaderFrank said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped watching halfway through Season 6. just got tired of the unending, dour view of  the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you still hang around this crab bucket of forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep waiting for the survivors to come across a Lakota village that's totally unaffected and unconcerned by the "zombie apocalypse". They learn that it's white man's own acquisitive insanity that's come back to bite them.
Click to expand...


I think all you guys are sounding like you are  missing out on the balance that is in the humor of Z-Nation.  Perfect balance to the seriousness and frustration of 
The Walking Dead.
They had some cool Native American episodes in that show and cool geographical diverse sites tour of the Country.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually thought it was a good episode.
> 
> It showed that Rick finally realized that he can't appease Negan and must fight.
> 
> I am glad Daryl finally escaped, but I did think it was stupid that Jesus showed up at the precise right time.
> 
> Finally killed off more dead weight in Spencer. He kind of sucked from the beginning.
> 
> I like that they are headed for a showdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jesus show up at the right time or is he the one that got Daryl out?  Someone gave him that note and left the door open.....
Click to expand...


If Jesus gave him the note that would be even stupider. He would have no idea that Daryl was there. My guess is it was Dwight's wife that saved him.

Either way I am glad Daryl got out


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually thought it was a good episode.
> 
> It showed that Rick finally realized that he can't appease Negan and must fight.
> 
> I am glad Daryl finally escaped, but I did think it was stupid that Jesus showed up at the precise right time.
> 
> Finally killed off more dead weight in Spencer. He kind of sucked from the beginning.
> 
> I like that they are headed for a showdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jesus show up at the right time or is he the one that got Daryl out?  Someone gave him that note and left the door open.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jesus gave him the note that would be even stupider. He would have no idea that Daryl was there. My guess is it was Dwight's wife that saved him.
> 
> Either way I am glad Daryl got out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Maggie knew that Daryl was taken by the Saviors, and Jesus has been with Maggie at the Hilltop.  He'd know Daryl was likely to be there.

I actually agree that Dwight's wife probably put the note under the door and unlocked it.  I was thinking that perhaps she and Jesus came to an understanding to let Daryl go, but it could have just been a ridiculously written coincidence.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm glad wimp Rick is going away and fighting Rick is back.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> I'm glad wimp Rick is going away and fighting Rick is back.



I agree


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

One thing this season has done a great job of doing is making Negan a hated villain. Fan hatred has met the level of Joffrey.

I don't think the Governor was ever really hated. In fact in many ways he wasn't a horrible (definitely not a good guy) person. He took in and protected the weak. He kept them safe. 

Negan is pure evil and sadistic.

His day of reckoning will be sweet.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> One thing this season has done a great job of doing is making Negan a hated villain. Fan hatred has met the level of Joffrey.
> 
> I don't think the Governor was ever really hated. In fact in many ways he wasn't a horrible (definitely not a good guy) person. He took in and protected the weak. He kept them safe.
> 
> Negan is pure evil and sadistic.
> 
> His day of reckoning will be sweet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Negan is more pure douche.    He's only rarely evil.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> One thing this season has done a great job of doing is making Negan a hated villain. Fan hatred has met the level of Joffrey.
> 
> I don't think the Governor was ever really hated. In fact in many ways he wasn't a horrible (definitely not a good guy) person. He took in and protected the weak. He kept them safe.
> 
> Negan is pure evil and sadistic.
> 
> His day of reckoning will be sweet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Aw c'mon Negan is hilarious...spilling the guys guts out and then saying "well...you do have guts afterall!"...the guy's tongue in cheek humor is off the charts. Having said that...yes of course I want to see him die...but not yet


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

I am Negan. 

I hope Negan annihilates every remaining original character from the show.  He is a far more interesting character than any of those duds.  I know Daryl is popular, but I think he's about as interesting as a crushed beer can in a road side ditch.  He's just an ill-tempered redneck.

Unfortunately, from reading Entertainment Weekly, it sounds like the original group is going to get revenge in the 2nd half of the season.

BOOOO!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I am Negan.
> 
> I hope Negan annihilates every remaining original character from the show.  He is a far more interesting character than any of those duds.  I know Daryl is popular, but I think he's about as interesting as a crushed beer can in a road side ditch.  He's just an ill-tempered redneck.
> 
> Unfortunately, from reading Entertainment Weekly, it sounds like the original group is going to get revenge in the 2nd half of the season.
> 
> BOOOO!



This season is obvious, the different factions will get together and take on Negan. I do not have the highest hopes for this season. Last season renewed the show for me, Negan revived the show. No doubt. But he will go.


----------



## Montrovant

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> I am Negan.
> 
> I hope Negan annihilates every remaining original character from the show.  He is a far more interesting character than any of those duds.  I know Daryl is popular, but I think he's about as interesting as a crushed beer can in a road side ditch.  He's just an ill-tempered redneck.
> 
> Unfortunately, from reading Entertainment Weekly, it sounds like the original group is going to get revenge in the 2nd half of the season.
> 
> BOOOO!



I've read somewhere that Jeffrey Dean Morgan is already under contract for next season.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Negan.
> 
> I hope Negan annihilates every remaining original character from the show.  He is a far more interesting character than any of those duds.  I know Daryl is popular, but I think he's about as interesting as a crushed beer can in a road side ditch.  He's just an ill-tempered redneck.
> 
> Unfortunately, from reading Entertainment Weekly, it sounds like the original group is going to get revenge in the 2nd half of the season.
> 
> BOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read somewhere that Jeffrey Dean Morgan is already under contract for next season.
Click to expand...


of course he is...it would be unimaginable otherwise. His character revived a fading show


----------



## Paulie

Plus there's no way this coming revolution would last only half a season. My guess is this conflict is going to span through next season with other new threats mixing in


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paulie said:


> Plus there's no way this coming revolution would last only half a season. My guess is this conflict is going to span through next season with other new threats mixing in



Absolutely. And that is what I am afraid of. Like I said earlier, the show was getting stale for me and last season and Negan completely brought me back. I am afraid they are going to drag this out like Thanksgiving turkey and make the revolution lasts 2, even 3 seasons.


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MordechaiGoodbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Negan.
> 
> I hope Negan annihilates every remaining original character from the show.  He is a far more interesting character than any of those duds.  I know Daryl is popular, but I think he's about as interesting as a crushed beer can in a road side ditch.  He's just an ill-tempered redneck.
> 
> Unfortunately, from reading Entertainment Weekly, it sounds like the original group is going to get revenge in the 2nd half of the season.
> 
> BOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read somewhere that Jeffrey Dean Morgan is already under contract for next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course he is...it would be unimaginable otherwise. His character revived a fading show
Click to expand...


Actually, the show's ratings have been down this season.  The Walking Dead: Season 7 Ratings Down Considerably - IGN

Negan hasn't revived the show.  The show is doing worse with Negan.


----------



## Paulie

I like the idea of negan but I'm not happy with his delivery. His over the top body language and his really stupid jokes kind of ruin it for me. He's too flamboyant. He'd come off a lot better if he was just a straight up sadistic dickhead without all the excess sarcasm and attempts to try to be funny


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> I like the idea of negan but I'm not happy with his delivery. His over the top body language and his really stupid jokes kind of ruin it for me. He's too flamboyant. He'd come off a lot better if he was just a straight up sadistic dickhead without all the excess sarcasm and attempts to try to be funny



Even if he's going to have that humor, he doesn't project nearly a scary enough vibe to account for the devotion and fawning.  I hope that we get more backstory showing him as a truly vicious bastard instead of just annoying.


----------



## Paulie

His backstory is he was a high school gym teacher whose wife died of cancer just as the outbreak began


----------



## NYcarbineer

Paulie said:


> I like the idea of negan but I'm not happy with his delivery. His over the top body language and his really stupid jokes kind of ruin it for me. He's too flamboyant. He'd come off a lot better if he was just a straight up sadistic dickhead without all the excess sarcasm and attempts to try to be funny



He went from scary to just annoying.

Which in a way is a good metaphor for the show in general.


----------



## ChrisL

Woo hoo!  The Walking Dead is back on tonight!     I wonder how many of you who keep complaining about everything about the show will watch?


----------



## ChrisL

Not too much to say about last night's episode.  That part where Michone and Rick drove those cars with the cable and mow down all the zombies was cool though!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of negan but I'm not happy with his delivery. His over the top body language and his really stupid jokes kind of ruin it for me. He's too flamboyant. He'd come off a lot better if he was just a straight up sadistic dickhead without all the excess sarcasm and attempts to try to be funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he's going to have that humor, he doesn't project nearly a scary enough vibe to account for the devotion and fawning.  I hope that we get more backstory showing him as a truly vicious bastard instead of just annoying.
Click to expand...


Beating people to death with a baseball bat isn't intimidating enough?


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of negan but I'm not happy with his delivery. His over the top body language and his really stupid jokes kind of ruin it for me. He's too flamboyant. He'd come off a lot better if he was just a straight up sadistic dickhead without all the excess sarcasm and attempts to try to be funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he's going to have that humor, he doesn't project nearly a scary enough vibe to account for the devotion and fawning.  I hope that we get more backstory showing him as a truly vicious bastard instead of just annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating people to death with a baseball bat isn't intimidating enough?
Click to expand...


In the zombie apocalypse world?  Nope.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> Woo hoo!  The Walking Dead is back on tonight!     I wonder how many of you who keep complaining about everything about the show will watch?



I'm still watching, but it is getting a bit dull. I guess they need to deal with the Governor, oops, I mean Negan. Sanctuary turned out to be real bad, OOPS, I mean the Saviors. The survivors just want peace but the Wolves won't let them, OOPS, I mean the Saviors won't let them...


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Not too much to say about last night's episode.  That part where Michone and Rick drove those cars with the cable and mow down all the zombies was cool though!



That was the only part of the episode that really annoyed me.  It was so clearly something they wanted to show and tried to figure out a way to force it into the story.  It also didn't make any damn sense.  What, the horde or zombies have no mass, so a couple of sedans can drive through them without resistance?  The writers always make the zombies seem to be made out of tissue paper whenever it suits them.  

Well, I guess one other part annoyed me.  The main group goes to the kingdom to try and get help.....and they expect an immediate response to their asking for help fighting the saviors?  What the hell, Rick tells a story he heard as a kid and this relatively peaceful community should suddenly risk their lives fighting against the biggest, baddest group in the area with a bunch of strangers?  A little more discussion, a getting to know each other period, certainly seemed warranted.

Otherwise, it was nice to see that things are moving along and we aren't going to just have episode after episode of the saviors trying to beat down Alexandria.


----------



## Montrovant

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!  The Walking Dead is back on tonight!     I wonder how many of you who keep complaining about everything about the show will watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching, but it is getting a bit dull. I guess they need to deal with the Governor, oops, I mean Negan. Sanctuary turned out to be real bad, OOPS, I mean the Saviors. The survivors just want peace but the Wolves won't let them, OOPS, I mean the Saviors won't let them...
Click to expand...


I don't even remember what the deal was with the Wolves.  Were they just a few cannibals?  Were they somehow connected to the Saviors?  It's all become a blur.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!  The Walking Dead is back on tonight!     I wonder how many of you who keep complaining about everything about the show will watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching, but it is getting a bit dull. I guess they need to deal with the Governor, oops, I mean Negan. Sanctuary turned out to be real bad, OOPS, I mean the Saviors. The survivors just want peace but the Wolves won't let them, OOPS, I mean the Saviors won't let them...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even remember what the deal was with the Wolves.  Were they just a few cannibals?  Were they somehow connected to the Saviors?  It's all become a blur.
Click to expand...



They breached the wall at hilltop. They were either wiped out or absorbed by the Saviors.

My point is that running the same plot endlessly is the foundation of comic books, but it's getting old for a TV series. They really need some creativity in the show.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too much to say about last night's episode.  That part where Michone and Rick drove those cars with the cable and mow down all the zombies was cool though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the only part of the episode that really annoyed me.  It was so clearly something they wanted to show and tried to figure out a way to force it into the story.  It also didn't make any damn sense.  What, the horde or zombies have no mass, so a couple of sedans can drive through them without resistance?  The writers always make the zombies seem to be made out of tissue paper whenever it suits them.
> 
> Well, I guess one other part annoyed me.  The main group goes to the kingdom to try and get help.....and they expect an immediate response to their asking for help fighting the saviors?  What the hell, Rick tells a story he heard as a kid and this relatively peaceful community should suddenly risk their lives fighting against the biggest, baddest group in the area with a bunch of strangers?  A little more discussion, a getting to know each other period, certainly seemed warranted.
> 
> Otherwise, it was nice to see that things are moving along and we aren't going to just have episode after episode of the saviors trying to beat down Alexandria.
Click to expand...


I was annoyed by that too (cable mowing down a horde)...the resistance would have waaay overwhelmed the weight/power of the cars.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too much to say about last night's episode.  That part where Michone and Rick drove those cars with the cable and mow down all the zombies was cool though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the only part of the episode that really annoyed me.  It was so clearly something they wanted to show and tried to figure out a way to force it into the story.  It also didn't make any damn sense.  What, the horde or zombies have no mass, so a couple of sedans can drive through them without resistance?  The writers always make the zombies seem to be made out of tissue paper whenever it suits them.
> 
> Well, I guess one other part annoyed me.  The main group goes to the kingdom to try and get help.....and they expect an immediate response to their asking for help fighting the saviors?  What the hell, Rick tells a story he heard as a kid and this relatively peaceful community should suddenly risk their lives fighting against the biggest, baddest group in the area with a bunch of strangers?  A little more discussion, a getting to know each other period, certainly seemed warranted.
> 
> Otherwise, it was nice to see that things are moving along and we aren't going to just have episode after episode of the saviors trying to beat down Alexandria.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me?  That was awesome, and they didn't mow them down with the cars.  They had a cable stretched between two cars.  That would cut anyone in half.  We aren't made of steel, you know!


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too much to say about last night's episode.  That part where Michone and Rick drove those cars with the cable and mow down all the zombies was cool though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the only part of the episode that really annoyed me.  It was so clearly something they wanted to show and tried to figure out a way to force it into the story.  It also didn't make any damn sense.  What, the horde or zombies have no mass, so a couple of sedans can drive through them without resistance?  The writers always make the zombies seem to be made out of tissue paper whenever it suits them.
> 
> Well, I guess one other part annoyed me.  The main group goes to the kingdom to try and get help.....and they expect an immediate response to their asking for help fighting the saviors?  What the hell, Rick tells a story he heard as a kid and this relatively peaceful community should suddenly risk their lives fighting against the biggest, baddest group in the area with a bunch of strangers?  A little more discussion, a getting to know each other period, certainly seemed warranted.
> 
> Otherwise, it was nice to see that things are moving along and we aren't going to just have episode after episode of the saviors trying to beat down Alexandria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was annoyed by that too (cable mowing down a horde)...the resistance would have waaay overwhelmed the weight/power of the cars.
Click to expand...


Not if you are already half decayed, like the zombies.  Rick and others have put their hands through their skulls, so they must be pretty "mushy."


----------



## ChrisL

Such party poopers.


----------



## Paulie

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too much to say about last night's episode.  That part where Michone and Rick drove those cars with the cable and mow down all the zombies was cool though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the only part of the episode that really annoyed me.  It was so clearly something they wanted to show and tried to figure out a way to force it into the story.  It also didn't make any damn sense.  What, the horde or zombies have no mass, so a couple of sedans can drive through them without resistance?  The writers always make the zombies seem to be made out of tissue paper whenever it suits them.
> 
> Well, I guess one other part annoyed me.  The main group goes to the kingdom to try and get help.....and they expect an immediate response to their asking for help fighting the saviors?  What the hell, Rick tells a story he heard as a kid and this relatively peaceful community should suddenly risk their lives fighting against the biggest, baddest group in the area with a bunch of strangers?  A little more discussion, a getting to know each other period, certainly seemed warranted.
> 
> Otherwise, it was nice to see that things are moving along and we aren't going to just have episode after episode of the saviors trying to beat down Alexandria.
Click to expand...

By this point a lot of them have decayed for years and are fragile. You've seen the scenes where their body parts seem to just tear right off


----------



## Paulie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!  The Walking Dead is back on tonight!     I wonder how many of you who keep complaining about everything about the show will watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching, but it is getting a bit dull. I guess they need to deal with the Governor, oops, I mean Negan. Sanctuary turned out to be real bad, OOPS, I mean the Saviors. The survivors just want peace but the Wolves won't let them, OOPS, I mean the Saviors won't let them...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even remember what the deal was with the Wolves.  Were they just a few cannibals?  Were they somehow connected to the Saviors?  It's all become a blur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They breached the wall at hilltop. They were either wiped out or absorbed by the Saviors.
> 
> My point is that running the same plot endlessly is the foundation of comic books, but it's getting old for a TV series. They really need some creativity in the show.
Click to expand...

What the fuck else is there really to have as a storyline?  Most people are dead. There's zombies, and there's survivors that are going to most likely to form groups. The only thing they could maybe add to the story is that they discover that there's still some form of working government somewhere. They're close enough to D.C. that it would be plausible that they would find that. But I do agree though that at some point they have to expand beyond the plot line that it's just people surviving in different groups with the occasional zombie horde


----------



## NYcarbineer

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too much to say about last night's episode.  That part where Michone and Rick drove those cars with the cable and mow down all the zombies was cool though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the only part of the episode that really annoyed me.  It was so clearly something they wanted to show and tried to figure out a way to force it into the story.  It also didn't make any damn sense.  What, the horde or zombies have no mass, so a couple of sedans can drive through them without resistance?  The writers always make the zombies seem to be made out of tissue paper whenever it suits them.
> 
> Well, I guess one other part annoyed me.  The main group goes to the kingdom to try and get help.....and they expect an immediate response to their asking for help fighting the saviors?  What the hell, Rick tells a story he heard as a kid and this relatively peaceful community should suddenly risk their lives fighting against the biggest, baddest group in the area with a bunch of strangers?  A little more discussion, a getting to know each other period, certainly seemed warranted.
> 
> Otherwise, it was nice to see that things are moving along and we aren't going to just have episode after episode of the saviors trying to beat down Alexandria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was annoyed by that too (cable mowing down a horde)...the resistance would have waaay overwhelmed the weight/power of the cars.
Click to expand...


Yeah, they always ruin science fiction shows with stuff that isn't believable.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Paulie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!  The Walking Dead is back on tonight!     I wonder how many of you who keep complaining about everything about the show will watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching, but it is getting a bit dull. I guess they need to deal with the Governor, oops, I mean Negan. Sanctuary turned out to be real bad, OOPS, I mean the Saviors. The survivors just want peace but the Wolves won't let them, OOPS, I mean the Saviors won't let them...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even remember what the deal was with the Wolves.  Were they just a few cannibals?  Were they somehow connected to the Saviors?  It's all become a blur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They breached the wall at hilltop. They were either wiped out or absorbed by the Saviors.
> 
> My point is that running the same plot endlessly is the foundation of comic books, but it's getting old for a TV series. They really need some creativity in the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck else is there really to have as a storyline?  Most people are dead. There's zombies, and there's survivors that are going to most likely to form groups. The only thing they could maybe add to the story is that they discover that there's still some form of working government somewhere. They're close enough to D.C. that it would be plausible that they would find that. But I do agree though that at some point they have to expand beyond the plot line that it's just people surviving in different groups with the occasional zombie horde
Click to expand...


It's not about the story.  It's about how long you can drag out the series.

That's what I like about mini-series.  Beginning - middle - end.  It's done.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Zoom-boing said:


> The Walking Dead Season 7 official Trailer
> 
> 
> Who's missing?  Glenn.



Is this a show about Hillary ?


----------



## ChrisL

I still enjoy the show.  I'm glad the new season has finally started.  Watching Walking Dead is my Sunday night tradition (when football isn't on).


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> I still enjoy the show.  I'm glad the new season has finally started.  Watching Walking Dead is my Sunday night tradition (when football isn't on).



It's certainly not a bad show, it just hasn't been able to maintain the same level of quality as some of the earlier seasons.  Lower quality TWD is still leaps and bounds above 90% of other TV shows.


----------



## GHook93

I wonder Eugene's story. Is he up to something or does he like his new power status and will embrace the Saviors?

He was always a coward, but he seemed to be loyal to the members of the group. He had a chance to off Negan and turned it down. He rationalized the killing of his friends, since Rick and Crew killed 30-40 Saviors.

My bet is his turn to the dark side is genuine and he will be the next character you love to hate.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> I wonder Eugene's story. Is he up to something or does he like his new power status and will embrace the Saviors?
> 
> He was always a coward, but he seemed to be loyal to the members of the group. He had a chance to off Negan and turned it down. He rationalized the killing of his friends, since Rick and Crew killed 30-40 Saviors.
> 
> My bet is his turn to the dark side is genuine and he will be the next character you love to hate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I doubt it.  I think he is going to team up with Dwight and screw over Negan.  

He just doesn't have it in him.  He is just too scared to act on his own.


----------



## Virginia Mom

GHook93 said:


> I wonder Eugene's story. Is he up to something or does he like his new power status and will embrace the Saviors?
> 
> He was always a coward, but he seemed to be loyal to the members of the group. He had a chance to off Negan and turned it down. He rationalized the killing of his friends, since Rick and Crew killed 30-40 Saviors.
> 
> My bet is his turn to the dark side is genuine and he will be the next character you love to hate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


I hope he stays loyal to Rick and the group. I thought maybe he was telling Negan what he knew Negan wanted to hear. He may be a coward, but I still like him, and hope he doesn't turn to the dark side.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder Eugene's story. Is he up to something or does he like his new power status and will embrace the Saviors?
> 
> He was always a coward, but he seemed to be loyal to the members of the group. He had a chance to off Negan and turned it down. He rationalized the killing of his friends, since Rick and Crew killed 30-40 Saviors.
> 
> My bet is his turn to the dark side is genuine and he will be the next character you love to hate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  I think he is going to team up with Dwight and screw over Negan.
> 
> He just doesn't have it in him.  He is just too scared to act on his own.
Click to expand...


Why didn't he help the wives kill him? Negan has his guard down by the wives. It could have worked.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Virginia Mom said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder Eugene's story. Is he up to something or does he like his new power status and will embrace the Saviors?
> 
> He was always a coward, but he seemed to be loyal to the members of the group. He had a chance to off Negan and turned it down. He rationalized the killing of his friends, since Rick and Crew killed 30-40 Saviors.
> 
> My bet is his turn to the dark side is genuine and he will be the next character you love to hate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he stays loyal to Rick and the group. I thought maybe he was telling Negan what he knew Negan wanted to hear. He may be a coward, but I still like him, and hope he doesn't turn to the dark side.
Click to expand...


I agree I like his character, but I think his move to the dark side is legit.




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Not a bad episode last night. I wonder if the garbage crew is honorable and will uphold their end of the deal and fight.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I'd have to disagree, I think it was a boring as hell episode.
Soap Opera'ish. The very thing I fear the series will become...a soap opera


----------



## ChrisL

I liked the last episode.  I'm looking forward to this season.    It's going to get more exciting once they start planning the take down of Negan.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> The Walking Dead Season 7 official Trailer
> 
> 
> Who's missing?  Glenn.



Surprisingly I am not missing Glenn or Ave.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Not a bad episode. I am glad to see Morgan and Carol have dropped the hippie shit and are back on the warpath.

I forget his name, but what the one guy was trying to do was honorable. He thought he would be the one to get punished. He has justifiably tried to convince the King to fight. He needed a victim and he basically volunteered.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

I'm pretty concerned about Morgan.  Seems like he's losing it a little bit.  He needs to pull himself together.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> I'm pretty concerned about Morgan.  Seems like he's losing it a little bit.  He needs to pull himself together.



Morgan's whole "don't kill" thing seemed to be the only thing keeping him sane.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> I'm pretty concerned about Morgan.  Seems like he's losing it a little bit.  He needs to pull himself together.



I am excited to seeing the ruthless Morgan unleashed. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## HaShev

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty concerned about Morgan.  Seems like he's losing it a little bit.  He needs to pull himself together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan's whole "don't kill" thing seemed to be the only thing keeping him sane.
Click to expand...


The phrase he uses and the kid he trained and mentored repeated about striking someone is as striking yourself comes from my 1996 Teachers Resources on Bullying and social behavior science essays: this one particularly comes from my 
 "COMING TOGETHER AS ONE" website.
which states :
"Therefore striking at one portion of people in this whole organism is like striking a part of your own body and only damaging yourself and God (Essence to be complete & stable) who’s part of everything".
Of course the full page  context has to be read in conjunction with this snipet.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty concerned about Morgan.  Seems like he's losing it a little bit.  He needs to pull himself together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited to seeing the ruthless Morgan unleashed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Well, they did show us a little bit of what he was like before when he had lost his mind.  I don't think he was in a very good state, nor could he be trusted at that time.


----------



## HaShev

IF you study the relation to how Negan creates little jacka**es like himself in his flock to how it relates to political figures who have done the same and that hostile nature they create usually comes back to bite them in the end.  I used to use the analogy of Frankenstein's monster coming back to haunt the Dr, the creator of that monster, but now Negan's luming demise by the hands of his own creation will make just as valid a tangible point.
Example of political leaders creating these monsters:  Arafat is a perfect example, his own destructive trained and formed by demonization of opponents, hate propaganda, & trained uprisers ended up uprising against him in the end.  Remember they traped him in his own office his terrorists uprised & terroizing him and his head PLO chiefs.  He create the monster that with that destructive mindset turns on their creator.
This is repeating again with Syria's Hassad.
Saddam another example, most of his people turned on him and helped the allies first chance they had.
Today we see our own political destructive  monster created as a negative campaign by progressives, demonizing the opposition with a nasty propaganda campaign that created pide pipers of hate and that created destructive anti gov't behavior and hostilities that will eventually turn on the left leaning party that created it.


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> IF you study the relation to how Negan creates little jacka**es like himself in his flock to how it relates to political figures who have done the same and that hostile nature they create usually comes back to bite them in the end.  I used to use the analogy of Frankenstein's monster coming back to haunt the Dr, the creator of that monster, but now Negan's luming demise by the hands of his own creation will make just as valid a tangible point.
> Example of political leaders creating these monsters:  Arafat is a perfect example, his own destructive trained and formed by demonization of opponents, hate propaganda, & trained uprisers ended up uprising against him in the end.  Remember they traped him in his own office his terrorists uprised & terroizing him and his head PLO chiefs.  He create the monster that with that destructive mindset turns on their creator.
> This is repeating again with Syria's Hassad.
> Saddam another example, most of his people turned on him and helped the allies first chance they had.
> Today we see our own political destructive  monster created as a negative campaign by progressives, demonizing the opposition with a nasty propaganda campaign that created pide pipers of hate and that created destructive anti gov't behavior and hostilities that will eventually turn on the left leaning party that created it.



Interesting!  I never really thought of it like that before.


----------



## featherlite

GHook93 said:


> Not a bad episode. I am glad to see Morgan and Carol have dropped the hippie shit and are back on the warpath.
> 
> I forget his name, but what the one guy was trying to do was honorable. He thought he would be the one to get punished. He has justifiably tried to convince the King to fight. He needed a victim and he basically volunteered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I wasn't expecting that strangling scene.yikes!
  Carol and Morgan need to gear up for Negan and his merry band of gutter rats.  warpath time for real.
I noticed they almost treat the walkers as a mere annoyance in the last couple episodes. lol

That guy Benjamin? who was killed reminded me a lot of Heath Ledger.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Better episode over last weeks sleeping pill. 
About time Carol came out of hibernation, that was annoying. She is a fanfave, not for hiding out and weeping, but for kicking ass and taking numbers.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> Better episode over last weeks sleeping pill.
> About time Carol came out of hibernation, that was annoying. She is a fanfave, not for hiding out and weeping, but for kicking ass and taking numbers.



I just hope they don't push off the big confrontation to next season or leave it as a huge cliffhanger like this season. Hopefully they learned from their mistake. Short term
rating spike is not worth alienating loyal viewer (many who became former viewers).

I also fear a big let down in the savior and allied group confrontation. I could be wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better episode over last weeks sleeping pill.
> About time Carol came out of hibernation, that was annoying. She is a fanfave, not for hiding out and weeping, but for kicking ass and taking numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they don't push off the big confrontation to next season or leave it as a huge cliffhanger like this season. Hopefully they learned from their mistake. Short term
> rating spike is not worth alienating loyal viewer (many who became former viewers).
> 
> I also fear a big let down in the savior and allied group confrontation. I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I don't know if "many" people became former viewers, nor how many that may have did so because of the cliffhanger.  There has been a drop in ratings, but it is still far and away the top show on AMC and one of the top rated scripted shows on television.  I also remember a number of people complaining about the gore and violence of the season premier, so the showrunners might look at that as the reason for the drop.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TWD has been unwatchable for a while now. After Dale and Hershel, they've lost their Spiritual center, there's just a rotten, soulless core.

I said a while ago that some of the survivors should wander into Indian (real American Indian, not Lizzy Cheekbones) country and find life there is perfectly normal, no zombies. The reason is that the Walkers are the White peoples own acquisitive insanity come to life.  The Indians are connected to the land and free of this.


----------



## HaShev

CrusaderFrank said:


> TWD has been unwatchable for a while now. After Dale and Hershel, they've lost their Spiritual center, there's just a rotten, soulless core.
> 
> I said a while ago that some of the survivors should wander into Indian (real American Indian, not Lizzy Cheekbones) country and find life there is perfectly normal, no zombies. The reason is that the Walkers are the White peoples own acquisitive insanity come to life.  The Indians are connected to the land and free of this.



Like in Z- Nation.  *L*


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> TWD has been unwatchable for a while now. After Dale and Hershel, they've lost their Spiritual center, there's just a rotten, soulless core.
> 
> I said a while ago that some of the survivors should wander into Indian (real American Indian, not Lizzy Cheekbones) country and find life there is perfectly normal, no zombies. The reason is that the Walkers are the White peoples own acquisitive insanity come to life.  The Indians are connected to the land and free of this.



So don't watch then.    Some of us would disagree and we still enjoy watching it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD has been unwatchable for a while now. After Dale and Hershel, they've lost their Spiritual center, there's just a rotten, soulless core.
> 
> I said a while ago that some of the survivors should wander into Indian (real American Indian, not Lizzy Cheekbones) country and find life there is perfectly normal, no zombies. The reason is that the Walkers are the White peoples own acquisitive insanity come to life.  The Indians are connected to the land and free of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So don't watch then.    Some of us would disagree and we still enjoy watching it.
Click to expand...


I stopped watching halfway through the season before Neagan killing Glenn


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD has been unwatchable for a while now. After Dale and Hershel, they've lost their Spiritual center, there's just a rotten, soulless core.
> 
> I said a while ago that some of the survivors should wander into Indian (real American Indian, not Lizzy Cheekbones) country and find life there is perfectly normal, no zombies. The reason is that the Walkers are the White peoples own acquisitive insanity come to life.  The Indians are connected to the land and free of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So don't watch then.    Some of us would disagree and we still enjoy watching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stopped watching halfway through the season before Neagan killing Glenn
Click to expand...


Then you can't really comment on season 7, can you?


----------



## Scorpion

featherlite said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad episode. I am glad to see Morgan and Carol have dropped the hippie shit and are back on the warpath.
> 
> I forget his name, but what the one guy was trying to do was honorable. He thought he would be the one to get punished. He has justifiably tried to convince the King to fight. He needed a victim and he basically volunteered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting that strangling scene.yikes!
> Carol and Morgan need to gear up for Negan and his merry band of gutter rats.  warpath time for real.
> I noticed they almost treat the walkers as a mere annoyance in the last couple episodes. lol
> 
> That guy Benjamin? who was killed reminded me a lot of Heath Ledger.
Click to expand...

I told,my daughter the same thing about Benjamin.


----------



## AgentSparky

ChrisL said:


> Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?
> 
> "Help me, Mr. Jones!"



No....  however Daryl use to call him Short Round several times during the early seasons.


----------



## GHook93

The episode last night was horrible. The Saviors show up and steal the doctor, but not before the predictable snooping Savior just happens to go into the cellar Maggie and Daryl are in. They use that play way too often.

Then the Sasha and Rosita crusade is as foolhearted as Carl's. But just like Carl when Sasha as a shot she doesn't take it.

Then they easily break into a compound that is supposed to be heavily guarded. Then they go on a suicide mission with no plan, but Sasha cuts out Rosita.

All the while Eugene proves he has embraced the Saviors.

I hate to say, although I will continue to watch, this show jumped the shark with the cliff hanger finale.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sasha is going to die...obvious. 
She is going to be the leading actor in the new Star Trek...she can't do both.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> The episode last night was horrible. The Saviors show up and steal the doctor, but not before the predictable snooping Savior just happens to go into the cellar Maggie and Daryl are in. They use that play way too often.
> 
> Then the Sasha and Rosita crusade is as foolhearted as Carl's. But just like Carl when Sasha as a shot she doesn't take it.
> 
> Then they easily break into a compound that is supposed to be heavily guarded. Then they go on a suicide mission with no plan, but Sasha cuts out Rosita.
> 
> All the while Eugene proves he has embraced the Saviors.
> 
> I hate to say, although I will continue to watch, this show jumped the shark with the cliff hanger finale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



She said clearly she didn't have a shot.  Very different from Carl, who had Negan standing right in front of him.

The plan was always looking like a suicide mission for Rosita.  Sasha didn't want her to die, that's why she locked her out.  It was never a great plan.

It makes sense for Eugene to embrace the Saviors.  He is a self-confessed coward.  Negan and the Saviors make him feel safe, not to mention important.  He'll end up dead.


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sasha is going to die...obvious.
> She is going to be the leading actor in the new Star Trek...she can't do both.



I'm less excited about that show with Fuller no longer in charge.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I watch the show on Monday nights...so I am always a day late.
Anyhow - *WHAT A BORING EPISODE!!*
Sasha and Rosita....they hate each other...fighting and bickering the whole way...but wait...suddenly they are like best friends, revealing deep secrets about themselves...that we could care less about!

 They are stretching out the story line like Thanksgiving turkey. This show is once again feeling more like a daytime soap opera. 
  When the main reason people still watch a show is because how good it USE to be - the door is closing.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sasha is going to die...obvious.
> She is going to be the leading actor in the new Star Trek...she can't do both.



Can't actors be in 2 shows?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode last night was horrible. The Saviors show up and steal the doctor, but not before the predictable snooping Savior just happens to go into the cellar Maggie and Daryl are in. They use that play way too often.
> 
> Then the Sasha and Rosita crusade is as foolhearted as Carl's. But just like Carl when Sasha as a shot she doesn't take it.
> 
> Then they easily break into a compound that is supposed to be heavily guarded. Then they go on a suicide mission with no plan, but Sasha cuts out Rosita.
> 
> All the while Eugene proves he has embraced the Saviors.
> 
> I hate to say, although I will continue to watch, this show jumped the shark with the cliff hanger finale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said clearly she didn't have a shot.  Very different from Carl, who had Negan standing right in front of him.
> 
> The plan was always looking like a suicide mission for Rosita.  Sasha didn't want her to die, that's why she locked her out.  It was never a great plan.
> 
> It makes sense for Eugene to embrace the Saviors.  He is a self-confessed coward.  Negan and the Saviors make him feel safe, not to mention important.  He'll end up dead.
Click to expand...


True, but now it is a suicide mission for Sasha, who would have been extremely valuable in the war to come. Much more valuable then the reckless Rosita!

Yes it makes senses for Eugene to embrace the Saviors, but he still has a conscious. Sell your sole to the devil for a better life never ends well.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode last night was horrible. The Saviors show up and steal the doctor, but not before the predictable snooping Savior just happens to go into the cellar Maggie and Daryl are in. They use that play way too often.
> 
> Then the Sasha and Rosita crusade is as foolhearted as Carl's. But just like Carl when Sasha as a shot she doesn't take it.
> 
> Then they easily break into a compound that is supposed to be heavily guarded. Then they go on a suicide mission with no plan, but Sasha cuts out Rosita.
> 
> All the while Eugene proves he has embraced the Saviors.
> 
> I hate to say, although I will continue to watch, this show jumped the shark with the cliff hanger finale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said clearly she didn't have a shot.  Very different from Carl, who had Negan standing right in front of him.
> 
> The plan was always looking like a suicide mission for Rosita.  Sasha didn't want her to die, that's why she locked her out.  It was never a great plan.
> 
> It makes sense for Eugene to embrace the Saviors.  He is a self-confessed coward.  Negan and the Saviors make him feel safe, not to mention important.  He'll end up dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but now it is a suicide mission for Sasha, who would have been extremely valuable in the war to come. Much more valuable then the reckless Rosita!
> 
> Yes it makes senses for Eugene to embrace the Saviors, but he still has a conscious. Sell your sole to the devil for a better life never ends well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Sasha clearly thinks Rosita will be more useful.  That whole knot-tying bit was showing how Rosita has useful skills (even if it was a silly little scene).  She might also feel guilty about the whole Abraham situation.


----------



## ChrisL

They should get rid of that Gregory guy.  I don't trust him at all.  He is a backstabbing son of a bitch.


----------



## HaShev

ChrisL said:


> They should get rid of that Gregory guy.  I don't trust him at all.  He is a backstabbing son of a bitch.



Liked his short lived series called 
"Last Booth on the Left", far cry from this complacent character here, but just as arrogantly devious, which is probably why they saw him for this character.


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should get rid of that Gregory guy.  I don't trust him at all.  He is a backstabbing son of a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liked his short lived series called
> "Last Booth on the Left", far cry from this complacent character here, but just as arrogantly devious, which is probably why they saw him for this character.
Click to expand...


I've never heard of Last Booth on the Left.


----------



## HaShev

My bad, it was called 
"The Booth At The End."
It's an interesting unique concept series worth watching, and can be found on
 free Hulu.
Here's the premise and write ups
The Booth at the End (TV Series 2011– )         - IMDb


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> My bad, it was called
> "The Booth At The End."
> It's an interesting unique concept series worth watching, and can be found on
> free Hulu.
> Here's the premise and write ups
> The Booth at the End (TV Series 2011– )         - IMDb



Lol!  Never heard of that either!  I'll be honest and tell you that I probably won't watch it.  I don't really watch a lot of shows, but thanks for the recommendation anyways.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Is it just me or did the walkers look a bit extra fake in last night's episode?


----------



## Montrovant

NYcarbineer said:


> Is it just me or did the walkers look a bit extra fake in last night's episode?



They were apparently going for some sort of "walkers of the sea" motif.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Montrovant said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or did the walkers look a bit extra fake in last night's episode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were apparently going for some sort of "walkers of the sea" motif.
Click to expand...


yeah, those!  They looked like they were wearing plastic masks, lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or did the walkers look a bit extra fake in last night's episode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were apparently going for some sort of "walkers of the sea" motif.
Click to expand...


They were disgusting.  Did you notice some of them had barnacles growing on them?


----------



## GHook93

Who is going to die on the Walking Dead finale?

I think Sasha, Gregory, Shiva and Negan's number 2 are foresure dead.

I think Dwight, Rosita, Morgan, Eugene and father Gabriel have a good shot at biting the dust.

I believe they are going to keep Negan alive.

I think Rick, Carl, Jesus, Carol, Ezekiel, Maggie and Daryl are all save. They are not touching fan favorites this time.

I hoped they learned from the last finale and don't end on a horrible cliff hanger.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

I knew Dwight was going to go against Negan.  They still have to be careful and not trust him though.  It could be a trap.


----------



## Paulie

I was hoping Eugene would bring Sasha a knife or something and open the cell to give it to her and she was going to kill him with it. I've hated this dude since the first time he appeared. He adds literally zero value to the show other than that the producers know he pisses off the viewers and that's probably good enough for the producers as far as that character goes


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> I was hoping Eugene would bring Sasha a knife or something and open the cell to give it to her and she was going to kill him with it. I've hated this dude since the first time he appeared. He adds literally zero value to the show other than that the producers know he pisses off the viewers and that's probably good enough for the producers as far as that character goes



His character COULD be valuable, but is too much of a sniveling little coward.


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping Eugene would bring Sasha a knife or something and open the cell to give it to her and she was going to kill him with it. I've hated this dude since the first time he appeared. He adds literally zero value to the show other than that the producers know he pisses off the viewers and that's probably good enough for the producers as far as that character goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His character COULD be valuable, but is too much of a sniveling little coward.
Click to expand...

Could be how? By being a fighter?  There's plenty of characters that have been fighters but have sucked a bag of dicks. Eugene sucks all the bags of dicks ever.


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping Eugene would bring Sasha a knife or something and open the cell to give it to her and she was going to kill him with it. I've hated this dude since the first time he appeared. He adds literally zero value to the show other than that the producers know he pisses off the viewers and that's probably good enough for the producers as far as that character goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His character COULD be valuable, but is too much of a sniveling little coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be how? By being a fighter?  There's plenty of characters that have been fighters but have sucked a bag of dicks. Eugene sucks all the bags of dicks ever.
Click to expand...


No, by being smart!  But his fear and cowardice make him useless really.  I don't know about his sexual habits tho.


----------



## GHook93

Horrible ending:
(1) Why try all season to make or seem like Dwight is turning around to just have him double cross Rick. So stupid.
(2) Then they do the obvious
Double Cross by the garbage crew. Why the fuck even bring that crew in?
(3) Then of course the Kingdom and Hilltop get there right at the right time and no one sees them until they are right on top of the Saviors and garbage crew. Yet the garbage crew and Negan escape. Wouldn't you kill Negan first. shiva go get the guy with the bat, not a meaningless extra.

TWD jumped the shark. This time foresure I am taking them off the DVR


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## HaShev

1) the trees were down to delay as he promised, don't know if Dwight is double crossing, perhaps he is just not ready to give up his hand to Negan yet when he was traped by the garbage pale kids as well.
Remember he can kill Negan, but as he said there are the other Negans like the one bullying the Hill Top, he wants all of them not 1 and done for him.


----------



## Gracie

I stopped watching too. No clue what is going on but by reading this thread..I havent missed much.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Horrible ending:
> (1) Why try all season to make or seem like Dwight is turning around to just have him double cross Rick. So stupid.
> (2) Then they do the obvious
> Double Cross by the garbage crew. Why the fuck even bring that crew in?
> (3) Then of course the Kingdom and Hilltop get there right at the right time and no one sees them until they are right on top of the Saviors and garbage crew. Yet the garbage crew and Negan escape. Wouldn't you kill Negan first. shiva go get the guy with the bat, not a meaningless extra.
> 
> TWD jumped the shark. This time foresure I am taking them off the DVR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



There was good and bad I thought.  Too much was obvious and contrived, yes.  However, I liked that Carl took it upon himself to make a move when Sasha came out of the coffin.  When the tiger got the first guy, it was funny.   And at least we're finally headed to the clash they've been trying to build up for so long.


----------



## ChrisL

A friend of mine brought up a point. How did the tiger know who to attack? Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

That was pretty cool when Sasha came out of the coffin as a zombie.  She was a badass zombie!


----------



## NYcarbineer

I think we all must resign ourselves to the grim fact that this show may never end.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> That was pretty cool when Sasha came out of the coffin as a zombie.  She was a badass zombie!



Not a smartest move. She could have tried to smuggle a sharp object and then rushed out and try to stab Negan. Yet instead she takes the pill and is a unpredictable and increasingly harmless Walker.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible ending:
> (1) Why try all season to make or seem like Dwight is turning around to just have him double cross Rick. So stupid.
> (2) Then they do the obvious
> Double Cross by the garbage crew. Why the fuck even bring that crew in?
> (3) Then of course the Kingdom and Hilltop get there right at the right time and no one sees them until they are right on top of the Saviors and garbage crew. Yet the garbage crew and Negan escape. Wouldn't you kill Negan first. shiva go get the guy with the bat, not a meaningless extra.
> 
> TWD jumped the shark. This time foresure I am taking them off the DVR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was good and bad I thought.  Too much was obvious and contrived, yes.  However, I liked that Carl took it upon himself to make a move when Sasha came out of the coffin.  When the tiger got the first guy, it was funny.   And at least we're finally headed to the clash they've been trying to build up for so long.
Click to expand...


Much more bad than good


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

What are you talking about?  There is going to be war now!  It's going to be good!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> A friend of mine brought up a point. How did the tiger know who to attack? Lol.



Pretty much nothing about the lion makes sense.


----------



## Fang

ChrisL said:


> A friend of mine brought up a point. How did the tiger know who to attack? Lol.



If the tiger knew who to attack he would have attacked Negan.


----------



## Fang

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine brought up a point. How did the tiger know who to attack? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much nothing about the lion makes sense.
Click to expand...


Well, it's a tiger, not a lion.


----------



## Fang

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty cool when Sasha came out of the coffin as a zombie.  She was a badass zombie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a smartest move. She could have tried to smuggle a sharp object and then rushed out and try to stab Negan. Yet instead she takes the pill and is a unpredictable and increasingly harmless Walker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


She did try to smuggle a weapon. That was the basis over her conversation with Eugene. When that failed this is all she had.


----------



## Montrovant

Fang said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine brought up a point. How did the tiger know who to attack? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much nothing about the lion makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's a tiger, not a lion.
Click to expand...


See?  Nothing makes sense!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Fang said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine brought up a point. How did the tiger know who to attack? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the tiger knew who to attack he would have attacked Negan.
Click to expand...


Then again if the show was about real life there wouldn't be zombies.


----------



## hjmick

ChrisL said:


> Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?
> 
> "Help me, Mr. Jones!"



No he's not...




So, no one caught the reference to _Smokey and the Bandit_ in episode 10...


----------



## ChrisL

hjmick said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?
> 
> "Help me, Mr. Jones!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no one caught the reference to _Smokey and the Bandit_ in episode 10...
Click to expand...


I posted that a long time ago.  I know this now, thanks anyways.


----------



## hjmick

ChrisL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?
> 
> "Help me, Mr. Jones!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no one caught the reference to _Smokey and the Bandit_ in episode 10...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted that a long time ago.  I know this now, thanks anyways.
Click to expand...



I've avoided this thread since it started. I record all the episodes and watch the weekend of the season finale...


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> What are you talking about?  There is going to be war now!  It's going to be good!


These people just need something to complain about. There's no actual way this episode could've gone that would've satisfied them. There will always be something they don't like. The ones that said they're quitting on the show will all be in this thread next season commenting too...bet


----------



## ChrisL

hjmick said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?
> 
> "Help me, Mr. Jones!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no one caught the reference to _Smokey and the Bandit_ in episode 10...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted that a long time ago.  I know this now, thanks anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've avoided this thread since it started. I record all the episodes and watch the weekend of the season finale...
Click to expand...


Am I understanding this right?  You watch ALL of them in one weekend?  If so, wow!  That's a marathon weekend of TV watching!


----------



## Paulie

Waaaahhhh the shows not perfectly written somebody change my diapeyyyyy waaahhhhh


----------



## Paulie

My only complain is they didn't make it a longer episode since it's the finale. The plot holes and whatever don't change the fact that this is the most interesting tv show I've ever gotten into


----------



## HaShev

I'm just thinking, how many dumb mistakes can Rick make for the group, before they realize Carol is smarter and more clever to lead?  I knew when they brought in the garbage pale kids into the fence of Alexandra that it's appeal was gonna open up a huge risk that might bite them in the end.  Turned out a plan all along, but having them inside instead of outside as flank circle to get the fleeing saviors, opened up a huge unecessary risk.  He's good at finding weapons, but not good at keeping them.  I'd Make him chief scavenger(which he's also messed up-truck in the lake), but not armory guard.  *L*


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> My only complain is they didn't make it a longer episode since it's the finale. The plot holes and whatever don't change the fact that this is the most interesting tv show I've ever gotten into



Me too.  I love it!  Much better than some of the "reality" TV crap that is on all the time.


----------



## hjmick

ChrisL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?
> 
> "Help me, Mr. Jones!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no one caught the reference to _Smokey and the Bandit_ in episode 10...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted that a long time ago.  I know this now, thanks anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've avoided this thread since it started. I record all the episodes and watch the weekend of the season finale...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this right?  You watch ALL of them in one weekend?  If so, wow!  That's a marathon weekend of TV watching!
Click to expand...


The Mrs and I stayed up until 2am Sunday morning watching the first half of the season then finished watching the second half Sunday just in time for the finale. Got the chores and errands done early, set a chicken in the the oven at 250 and away we go...

Next up... Black Sails...


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> What are you talking about?  There is going to be war now!  It's going to be good!



We'll see. The way things have gone I am not that hopeful. However, I will watch because I want to see the leader of the garbage crew and Eugene get smoked.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  There is going to be war now!  It's going to be good!
> 
> 
> 
> These people just need something to complain about. There's no actual way this episode could've gone that would've satisfied them. There will always be something they don't like. The ones that said they're quitting on the show will all be in this thread next season commenting too...bet
Click to expand...


First they dragged it out way too long. It was what 90 min finale, white 10-15 mins of action.

Too many cliche and plot holes:
(1) The garbage crew betrays Rick. Who didn't see that coming.
(2) The Kingdom and Hilltop get there right in time.
(3) Bullets flying everywhere but no one of meaning gets killed


I will admit I enjoyed seeing Shiva kill some folks and Carol and Morgan back in the fighting mind set. Now that the wooden soldier at the end was explained I am glad that Dwight's turn was legit. 

Hopefully next season is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I think you were right on your first post GHook...I am done. I can't do it any longer.
This episode was the dumbest-weak "finale" of pretty much any finale of any show.
The Garbage crew storyline was absolutely dumb. Suuuure - right after they try to kill Rick, and admit they survive by stealing and kidnapping people...Rick and crew agree to supply them with all the free guns they want. 
AMC has officially made this show a cash grab. Weak story lines, overly dramatized soap opera'ish episodes.
I am officially done.


----------



## ChrisL

Good.  Maybe now some of the negativity will be gone and we who like this show can talk about it instead of having to read everyone complaining about it every week.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Good.  Maybe now some of the negativity will be gone and we who like this show can talk about it instead of having to read everyone complaining about it every week.



I like the show, but I'll probably complain about it every week.


----------



## Paulie

iamwhatiseem said:


> I think you were right on your first post GHook...I am done. I can't do it any longer.
> This episode was the dumbest-weak "finale" of pretty much any finale of any show.
> The Garbage crew storyline was absolutely dumb. Suuuure - right after they try to kill Rick, and admit they survive by stealing and kidnapping people...Rick and crew agree to supply them with all the free guns they want.
> AMC has officially made this show a cash grab. Weak story lines, overly dramatized soap opera'ish episodes.
> I am officially done.


Don't let the door hit ya bro.


----------



## GHook93

I will admit I will be back every Sunday when it starts back up.

TWD and GoT only shows I watch live


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## NYcarbineer

So what's the over/under on how many more times Negan will almost kill Rick? 

The soap opera format brought to primetime was an unfortunate development.  It's kind of a geezerish thing to say but I think the bygone days of tv were better when each show in a series was its own standalone story.  One hour with a beginning middle and end.


----------



## Montrovant

NYcarbineer said:


> So what's the over/under on how many more times Negan will almost kill Rick?
> 
> The soap opera format brought to primetime was an unfortunate development.  It's kind of a geezerish thing to say but I think the bygone days of tv were better when each show in a series was its own standalone story.  One hour with a beginning middle and end.



Multi-episode storylines allow for much greater depth. They also allow for much greater disappointment.


----------



## Scorpion

ChrisL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the guy who played Glenn was the little boy on Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom?
> 
> "Help me, Mr. Jones!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no one caught the reference to _Smokey and the Bandit_ in episode 10...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted that a long time ago.  I know this now, thanks anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've avoided this thread since it started. I record all the episodes and watch the weekend of the season finale...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this right?  You watch ALL of them in one weekend?  If so, wow!  That's a marathon weekend of TV watching!
Click to expand...

I marathon watch House Of Cards
Lose sleep for it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Montrovant said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the over/under on how many more times Negan will almost kill Rick?
> 
> The soap opera format brought to primetime was an unfortunate development.  It's kind of a geezerish thing to say but I think the bygone days of tv were better when each show in a series was its own standalone story.  One hour with a beginning middle and end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-episode storylines allow for much greater depth. They also allow for much greater disappointment.
Click to expand...


Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.

TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.


----------



## Montrovant

NYcarbineer said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the over/under on how many more times Negan will almost kill Rick?
> 
> The soap opera format brought to primetime was an unfortunate development.  It's kind of a geezerish thing to say but I think the bygone days of tv were better when each show in a series was its own standalone story.  One hour with a beginning middle and end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-episode storylines allow for much greater depth. They also allow for much greater disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure how TWD has turned into Lost.  Lost became a disjointed mess, TWD still has a fairly clear story.  The problems TWD has are not because of a loss of cohesion, but more because of a general laziness and predictability in writing.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  There is going to be war now!  It's going to be good!
> 
> 
> 
> These people just need something to complain about. There's no actual way this episode could've gone that would've satisfied them. There will always be something they don't like. The ones that said they're quitting on the show will all be in this thread next season commenting too...bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First they dragged it out way too long. It was what 90 min finale, white 10-15 mins of action.
> 
> Too many cliche and plot holes:
> (1) The garbage crew betrays Rick. Who didn't see that coming.
> (2) The Kingdom and Hilltop get there right in time.
> (3) Bullets flying everywhere but no one of meaning gets killed
> 
> 
> I will admit I enjoyed seeing Shiva kill some folks and Carol and Morgan back in the fighting mind set. Now that the wooden soldier at the end was explained I am glad that Dwight's turn was legit.
> 
> Hopefully next season is better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Good grief.  If everything and everyone was perfect like you seem to want it, then we wouldn't really have much of a show!  If Rick knew the Garbage Crew was going to double cross him, then it would have been a completely different story line.


----------



## Paulie

i agree it was stupid to trust the junkyard group but if the writers wrote the show the way we see it then all the walkers would be dead, negan would be dead, and the show would be over. Do you want something to watch every week or do you just want to write up one more episode to solve the entire problem and end the show?


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> i agree it was stupid to trust the junkyard group but if the writers wrote the show the way we see it then all the walkers would be dead, negan would be dead, and the show would be over. Do you want something to watch every week or do you just want to write up one more episode to solve the entire problem and end the show?



The writers don't have to make the group do everything perfectly, but the writers have been too obvious with their plot devices of late.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

NYcarbineer said:


> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.



Your not, I have said that myself. And that is exactly what it has become.
We all have reasons to not like HBO as a company, but at least they know how to make a series end...most of the time anyway.
AMC has turned TWD into a big fat cash cow. This season was the worst, and very few  would disagree with that.
I will no longer watch it. When the time comes that the only reason you are still watching a show is because of what it once was, and hoping it will still be good "this time"...then it is time to stop.


----------



## NYcarbineer

iamwhatiseem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not, I have said that myself. And that is exactly what it has become.
> We all have reasons to not like HBO as a company, but at least they know how to make a series end...most of the time anyway.
> AMC has turned TWD into a big fat cash cow. This season was the worst, and very few  would disagree with that.
> I will no longer watch it. When the time comes that the only reason you are still watching a show is because of what it once was, and hoping it will still be good "this time"...then it is time to stop.
Click to expand...


It's true.  They make these shows open ended so that they can drag them out as long as the money is coming in. 

It's as if you were reading a novel (back in the old days when people read lol) and just as you started to get towards the end,
5 more chapters magically appeared.

The funniest part about Lost was that they spent 6 years getting to an ending that so many people had already guessed in the first couple episodes.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Montrovant said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the over/under on how many more times Negan will almost kill Rick?
> 
> The soap opera format brought to primetime was an unfortunate development.  It's kind of a geezerish thing to say but I think the bygone days of tv were better when each show in a series was its own standalone story.  One hour with a beginning middle and end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-episode storylines allow for much greater depth. They also allow for much greater disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how TWD has turned into Lost.  Lost became a disjointed mess, TWD still has a fairly clear story.  The problems TWD has are not because of a loss of cohesion, but more because of a general laziness and predictability in writing.
Click to expand...


Well the two are doing the same thing via two different paths.  Both are dragging out the story, whatever it is or was, to milk the commercial value...

Lost did it by going all over the place with, as you say, a disjointed mess.

TWD is doing it by recycling the same plot line, in different garb, over and over and over again.


----------



## Montrovant

NYcarbineer said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the over/under on how many more times Negan will almost kill Rick?
> 
> The soap opera format brought to primetime was an unfortunate development.  It's kind of a geezerish thing to say but I think the bygone days of tv were better when each show in a series was its own standalone story.  One hour with a beginning middle and end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-episode storylines allow for much greater depth. They also allow for much greater disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how TWD has turned into Lost.  Lost became a disjointed mess, TWD still has a fairly clear story.  The problems TWD has are not because of a loss of cohesion, but more because of a general laziness and predictability in writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the two are doing the same thing via two different paths.  Both are dragging out the story, whatever it is or was, to milk the commercial value...
> 
> Lost did it by going all over the place with, as you say, a disjointed mess.
> 
> TWD is doing it by recycling the same plot line, in different garb, over and over and over again.
Click to expand...


That's fair enough.

I do think there is a huge difference, however.  Lost was always moving toward some sort of conclusion.  From the first episodes, the audience was trying to figure out what was happening on the island.  With TWD, there is no such conclusion.  I don't think people are wondering how things will resolve; the premise itself is open-ended.  The zombie apocalypse has occurred, the show is about the lives of characters trying to survive in the new world.  

Of course the show runners are going to want to keep it going as long as they can keep making money.  TWD has been on for a while, but not nearly as long as other shows; at 7 seasons and 99 episodes, TWD doesn't even come close to long-running shows like The Simpsons, Law and Order, or older shows such as Gunsmoke, which ran for 20 years and over 600 episodes.  Even one of my favorite shows, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, which also ran for 7 seasons, had almost half again as many episodes at 144.  The Walking Dead may well have many years before it finally ends.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Montrovant said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the over/under on how many more times Negan will almost kill Rick?
> 
> The soap opera format brought to primetime was an unfortunate development.  It's kind of a geezerish thing to say but I think the bygone days of tv were better when each show in a series was its own standalone story.  One hour with a beginning middle and end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-episode storylines allow for much greater depth. They also allow for much greater disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how TWD has turned into Lost.  Lost became a disjointed mess, TWD still has a fairly clear story.  The problems TWD has are not because of a loss of cohesion, but more because of a general laziness and predictability in writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the two are doing the same thing via two different paths.  Both are dragging out the story, whatever it is or was, to milk the commercial value...
> 
> Lost did it by going all over the place with, as you say, a disjointed mess.
> 
> TWD is doing it by recycling the same plot line, in different garb, over and over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fair enough.
> 
> I do think there is a huge difference, however.  Lost was always moving toward some sort of conclusion.  From the first episodes, the audience was trying to figure out what was happening on the island.  With TWD, there is no such conclusion.  I don't think people are wondering how things will resolve; the premise itself is open-ended.  The zombie apocalypse has occurred, the show is about the lives of characters trying to survive in the new world.
> 
> Of course the show runners are going to want to keep it going as long as they can keep making money.  TWD has been on for a while, but not nearly as long as other shows; at 7 seasons and 99 episodes, TWD doesn't even come close to long-running shows like The Simpsons, Law and Order, or older shows such as Gunsmoke, which ran for 20 years and over 600 episodes.  Even one of my favorite shows, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, which also ran for 7 seasons, had almost half again as many episodes at 144.  The Walking Dead may well have many years before it finally ends.
Click to expand...


The thing was, with a show like Gunsmoke, as best I recall, you could sit down, watch one episode, and it was like reading a short story.  You could miss any number of episodes and it wouldn't matter when you watched the next ones.

I love the Onion's take on 'Lost':

Poor Bastard Who Just Started Watching Lost In For World Of Disappointment


----------



## Montrovant

NYcarbineer said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-episode storylines allow for much greater depth. They also allow for much greater disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how TWD has turned into Lost.  Lost became a disjointed mess, TWD still has a fairly clear story.  The problems TWD has are not because of a loss of cohesion, but more because of a general laziness and predictability in writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the two are doing the same thing via two different paths.  Both are dragging out the story, whatever it is or was, to milk the commercial value...
> 
> Lost did it by going all over the place with, as you say, a disjointed mess.
> 
> TWD is doing it by recycling the same plot line, in different garb, over and over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fair enough.
> 
> I do think there is a huge difference, however.  Lost was always moving toward some sort of conclusion.  From the first episodes, the audience was trying to figure out what was happening on the island.  With TWD, there is no such conclusion.  I don't think people are wondering how things will resolve; the premise itself is open-ended.  The zombie apocalypse has occurred, the show is about the lives of characters trying to survive in the new world.
> 
> Of course the show runners are going to want to keep it going as long as they can keep making money.  TWD has been on for a while, but not nearly as long as other shows; at 7 seasons and 99 episodes, TWD doesn't even come close to long-running shows like The Simpsons, Law and Order, or older shows such as Gunsmoke, which ran for 20 years and over 600 episodes.  Even one of my favorite shows, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, which also ran for 7 seasons, had almost half again as many episodes at 144.  The Walking Dead may well have many years before it finally ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing was, with a show like Gunsmoke, as best I recall, you could sit down, watch one episode, and it was like reading a short story.  You could miss any number of episodes and it wouldn't matter when you watched the next ones.
> 
> I love the Onion's take on 'Lost':
> 
> Poor Bastard Who Just Started Watching Lost In For World Of Disappointment
Click to expand...


If you like shows that are pretty much entirely one-off episodes, TWD is certainly not for you.   I generally prefer my dramas to have more in depth, complex stories than you can do in that format.  With comedies, that self-contained style works much better, IMO.  Some shows do a good job of mixing the two.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Montrovant said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how TWD has turned into Lost.  Lost became a disjointed mess, TWD still has a fairly clear story.  The problems TWD has are not because of a loss of cohesion, but more because of a general laziness and predictability in writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the two are doing the same thing via two different paths.  Both are dragging out the story, whatever it is or was, to milk the commercial value...
> 
> Lost did it by going all over the place with, as you say, a disjointed mess.
> 
> TWD is doing it by recycling the same plot line, in different garb, over and over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fair enough.
> 
> I do think there is a huge difference, however.  Lost was always moving toward some sort of conclusion.  From the first episodes, the audience was trying to figure out what was happening on the island.  With TWD, there is no such conclusion.  I don't think people are wondering how things will resolve; the premise itself is open-ended.  The zombie apocalypse has occurred, the show is about the lives of characters trying to survive in the new world.
> 
> Of course the show runners are going to want to keep it going as long as they can keep making money.  TWD has been on for a while, but not nearly as long as other shows; at 7 seasons and 99 episodes, TWD doesn't even come close to long-running shows like The Simpsons, Law and Order, or older shows such as Gunsmoke, which ran for 20 years and over 600 episodes.  Even one of my favorite shows, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, which also ran for 7 seasons, had almost half again as many episodes at 144.  The Walking Dead may well have many years before it finally ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing was, with a show like Gunsmoke, as best I recall, you could sit down, watch one episode, and it was like reading a short story.  You could miss any number of episodes and it wouldn't matter when you watched the next ones.
> 
> I love the Onion's take on 'Lost':
> 
> Poor Bastard Who Just Started Watching Lost In For World Of Disappointment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you like shows that are pretty much entirely one-off episodes, TWD is certainly not for you.   I generally prefer my dramas to have more in depth, complex stories than you can do in that format.  With comedies, that self-contained style works much better, IMO.  Some shows do a good job of mixing the two.
Click to expand...


Like I said, I like the 4 to about 10 part miniseries.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  There is going to be war now!  It's going to be good!
> 
> 
> 
> These people just need something to complain about. There's no actual way this episode could've gone that would've satisfied them. There will always be something they don't like. The ones that said they're quitting on the show will all be in this thread next season commenting too...bet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First they dragged it out way too long. It was what 90 min finale, white 10-15 mins of action.
> 
> Too many cliche and plot holes:
> (1) The garbage crew betrays Rick. Who didn't see that coming.
> (2) The Kingdom and Hilltop get there right in time.
> (3) Bullets flying everywhere but no one of meaning gets killed
> 
> 
> I will admit I enjoyed seeing Shiva kill some folks and Carol and Morgan back in the fighting mind set. Now that the wooden soldier at the end was explained I am glad that Dwight's turn was legit.
> 
> Hopefully next season is better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  If everything and everyone was perfect like you seem to want it, then we wouldn't really have much of a show!  If Rick knew the Garbage Crew was going to double cross him, then it would have been a completely different story line.
Click to expand...


It would have been better if Negan came with a much larger than expected and Rick and crew held them off.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Paulie

Montrovant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree it was stupid to trust the junkyard group but if the writers wrote the show the way we see it then all the walkers would be dead, negan would be dead, and the show would be over. Do you want something to watch every week or do you just want to write up one more episode to solve the entire problem and end the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The writers don't have to make the group do everything perfectly, but the writers have been too obvious with their plot devices of late.
Click to expand...

I think the show itself is neat enough that the plot holes don't really ruin anything for me. There's times where I get a little frustrated during a scene where you know something else should've been the outcome, like when carl surprises the saviors in the truck but doesn't shoot negan when he clearly could have. But it doesn't ruin it for me. I do hope they don't drag the coming war out any longer than next season though.


----------



## Paulie

iamwhatiseem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not, I have said that myself. And that is exactly what it has become.
> We all have reasons to not like HBO as a company, but at least they know how to make a series end...most of the time anyway.
> AMC has turned TWD into a big fat cash cow. This season was the worst, and very few  would disagree with that.
> I will no longer watch it. When the time comes that the only reason you are still watching a show is because of what it once was, and hoping it will still be good "this time"...then it is time to stop.
Click to expand...

If your argument against any show is that it's trying to be a cash cow then why own a tv? Has there been any show in history where the goal wasn't to make as much money as possible?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paulie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not, I have said that myself. And that is exactly what it has become.
> We all have reasons to not like HBO as a company, but at least they know how to make a series end...most of the time anyway.
> AMC has turned TWD into a big fat cash cow. This season was the worst, and very few  would disagree with that.
> I will no longer watch it. When the time comes that the only reason you are still watching a show is because of what it once was, and hoping it will still be good "this time"...then it is time to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your argument against any show is that it's trying to be a cash cow then why own a tv? Has there been any show in history where the goal wasn't to make as much money as possible?
Click to expand...


  I am obviously not using the term literally, but the common use for the term meaning basically the same thing as "stretching it out like Thanksgiving turkey".


----------



## ChrisL

I still like the show, so go start a "hate the walking dead" thread.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Paulie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not, I have said that myself. And that is exactly what it has become.
> We all have reasons to not like HBO as a company, but at least they know how to make a series end...most of the time anyway.
> AMC has turned TWD into a big fat cash cow. This season was the worst, and very few  would disagree with that.
> I will no longer watch it. When the time comes that the only reason you are still watching a show is because of what it once was, and hoping it will still be good "this time"...then it is time to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your argument against any show is that it's trying to be a cash cow then why own a tv? Has there been any show in history where the goal wasn't to make as much money as possible?
Click to expand...


I think the so-called prime time soap operas started with 'Dallas', or at least that was an early. 

The worst abominations are the 'cliff hangers' that last for 6 months before they're resolved.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

NYcarbineer said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not, I have said that myself. And that is exactly what it has become.
> We all have reasons to not like HBO as a company, but at least they know how to make a series end...most of the time anyway.
> AMC has turned TWD into a big fat cash cow. This season was the worst, and very few  would disagree with that.
> I will no longer watch it. When the time comes that the only reason you are still watching a show is because of what it once was, and hoping it will still be good "this time"...then it is time to stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your argument against any show is that it's trying to be a cash cow then why own a tv? Has there been any show in history where the goal wasn't to make as much money as possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the so-called prime time soap operas started with 'Dallas', or at least that was an early.
> 
> The worst abominations are the 'cliff hangers' that last for 6 months before they're resolved.
Click to expand...


Haha....I still remember the line-up.... First was Incredible Hulk, then Dukes of Hazard then Dallas came on. Man was that a long time ago


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree it was stupid to trust the junkyard group but if the writers wrote the show the way we see it then all the walkers would be dead, negan would be dead, and the show would be over. Do you want something to watch every week or do you just want to write up one more episode to solve the entire problem and end the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The writers don't have to make the group do everything perfectly, but the writers have been too obvious with their plot devices of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the show itself is neat enough that the plot holes don't really ruin anything for me. There's times where I get a little frustrated during a scene where you know something else should've been the outcome, like when carl surprises the saviors in the truck but doesn't shoot negan when he clearly could have. But it doesn't ruin it for me. I do hope they don't drag the coming war out any longer than next season though.
Click to expand...


The show hasn't been ruined for me by any stretch.  I've been more frustrated by the problems of late, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## GHook93

Did anyone actually care that Sasha died?

Honestly I only think people would miss Daryl and Carol. Everyone else would be expendable.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Did anyone actually care that Sasha died?
> 
> Honestly I only think people would miss Daryl and Carol. Everyone else would be expendable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Rick and Maggie would also be missed, I think.  Maybe Morgan, too.


----------



## featherlite

GHook93 said:


> Did anyone actually care that Sasha died?
> 
> Honestly I only think people would miss Daryl and Carol. Everyone else would be expendable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I did. I liked her character. I could do without Tara or Rozita though. Tara is like a loose cannon and Rozita is just eh to me.
Next season I really hope Michone and Rick break up. Idk,, I dont like them together at all. Im a racissssst 
no, not that...it just seems forced.

Id add Rick and Maggie to the need to stay list and they should also build up Enids character.


----------



## ricechickie

GHook93 said:


> Did anyone actually care that Sasha died?
> 
> Honestly I only think people would miss Daryl and Carol. Everyone else would be expendable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I cared that Sasha died, but it was no sure thing that she would have turned in time to pop out as a walker.

Daryl is my favorite character.  He is the man.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually care that Sasha died?
> 
> Honestly I only think people would miss Daryl and Carol. Everyone else would be expendable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick and Maggie would also be missed, I think.  Maybe Morgan, too.
Click to expand...


Yea if Morgan remains the ninja bad ass, the. He would be missed.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

featherlite said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually care that Sasha died?
> 
> Honestly I only think people would miss Daryl and Carol. Everyone else would be expendable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I liked her character. I could do without Tara or Rozita though. Tara is like a loose cannon and Rozita is just eh to me.
> Next season I really hope Michone and Rick break up. Idk,, I dont like them together at all. Im a racissssst
> no, not that...it just seems forced.
> 
> Id add Rick and Maggie to the need to stay list and they should also build up Enids character.
Click to expand...


Rosita is good T&A. I could take or leave Tara. I agree Rick and Michonne have brother and sister chemistry, not lover chemistry.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ricechickie

I want to be Michonne in the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## ChrisL

Michonne is my favorite character.  She is bad ass!  I always thought she would be hooked up with Daryl.  Daryl probably smells too bad.


----------



## ricechickie

My son gave me a letter opener modeled after Michonne's sword.  What do they call it? A katana?

I love it. When she's not armed with it, I feel anxious for her.

Daryl probably stinks to high heaven, but I'd still hit it.  He's such a man.


----------



## Paulie

GHook93 said:


> Did anyone actually care that Sasha died?
> 
> Honestly I only think people would miss Daryl and Carol. Everyone else would be expendable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


I barely even noticed she was gone. I never thought she added much to the group. She was constantly a head case. Like fucking get over it bitch the world ended its been how many years now? I would miss Rick though.


----------



## GHook93

NYcarbineer said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-episode storylines allow for much greater depth. They also allow for much greater disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how TWD has turned into Lost.  Lost became a disjointed mess, TWD still has a fairly clear story.  The problems TWD has are not because of a loss of cohesion, but more because of a general laziness and predictability in writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the two are doing the same thing via two different paths.  Both are dragging out the story, whatever it is or was, to milk the commercial value...
> 
> Lost did it by going all over the place with, as you say, a disjointed mess.
> 
> TWD is doing it by recycling the same plot line, in different garb, over and over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fair enough.
> 
> I do think there is a huge difference, however.  Lost was always moving toward some sort of conclusion.  From the first episodes, the audience was trying to figure out what was happening on the island.  With TWD, there is no such conclusion.  I don't think people are wondering how things will resolve; the premise itself is open-ended.  The zombie apocalypse has occurred, the show is about the lives of characters trying to survive in the new world.
> 
> Of course the show runners are going to want to keep it going as long as they can keep making money.  TWD has been on for a while, but not nearly as long as other shows; at 7 seasons and 99 episodes, TWD doesn't even come close to long-running shows like The Simpsons, Law and Order, or older shows such as Gunsmoke, which ran for 20 years and over 600 episodes.  Even one of my favorite shows, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, which also ran for 7 seasons, had almost half again as many episodes at 144.  The Walking Dead may well have many years before it finally ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing was, with a show like Gunsmoke, as best I recall, you could sit down, watch one episode, and it was like reading a short story.  You could miss any number of episodes and it wouldn't matter when you watched the next ones.
> 
> I love the Onion's take on 'Lost':
> 
> Poor Bastard Who Just Started Watching Lost In For World Of Disappointment
Click to expand...


What the hell is gunsmoke? I will have to google that.

Even if you watch every lost you still wouldn't know the whole story, they rushed through so many things like the why thyme numbers were magical and bad luck.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my opinion the 4 or 6 or even 10 part mini-series is how you accomplish that.  Tell me up front that this story has an ending, and how far away it is.
> 
> TWD has turned into 'Lost' and I'm sure I'm not the first person to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how TWD has turned into Lost.  Lost became a disjointed mess, TWD still has a fairly clear story.  The problems TWD has are not because of a loss of cohesion, but more because of a general laziness and predictability in writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the two are doing the same thing via two different paths.  Both are dragging out the story, whatever it is or was, to milk the commercial value...
> 
> Lost did it by going all over the place with, as you say, a disjointed mess.
> 
> TWD is doing it by recycling the same plot line, in different garb, over and over and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fair enough.
> 
> I do think there is a huge difference, however.  Lost was always moving toward some sort of conclusion.  From the first episodes, the audience was trying to figure out what was happening on the island.  With TWD, there is no such conclusion.  I don't think people are wondering how things will resolve; the premise itself is open-ended.  The zombie apocalypse has occurred, the show is about the lives of characters trying to survive in the new world.
> 
> Of course the show runners are going to want to keep it going as long as they can keep making money.  TWD has been on for a while, but not nearly as long as other shows; at 7 seasons and 99 episodes, TWD doesn't even come close to long-running shows like The Simpsons, Law and Order, or older shows such as Gunsmoke, which ran for 20 years and over 600 episodes.  Even one of my favorite shows, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, which also ran for 7 seasons, had almost half again as many episodes at 144.  The Walking Dead may well have many years before it finally ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing was, with a show like Gunsmoke, as best I recall, you could sit down, watch one episode, and it was like reading a short story.  You could miss any number of episodes and it wouldn't matter when you watched the next ones.
> 
> I love the Onion's take on 'Lost':
> 
> Poor Bastard Who Just Started Watching Lost In For World Of Disappointment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell is gunsmoke? I will have to google that.
> 
> Even if you watch every lost you still wouldn't know the whole story, they rushed through so many things like the why thyme numbers were magical and bad luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Gunsmoke was the longest running scripted US TV show ever.  It went for 20 seasons with 635 episodes.  13 longest-running scripted TV shows of all time

The Simpsons is catching up in episodes, and has had quite a few more seasons.

Of course, various news programs have run longer, as have some daytime soaps.


----------



## g5000

Well, I finally got around to watching Season 7.  I stopped after episode 3.

Negan has completely ruined the show for me.  He is one of the dumbest, most annoying, most poorly written dialog characters in the history of television.

If I was one of his hostages, I would beg him to kill me just so I would not have to listen to his boring shit any more.


----------



## Montrovant

g5000 said:


> Well, I finally got around to watching Season 7.  I stopped after episode 3.
> 
> Negan has completely ruined the show for me.  He is one of the dumbest, most annoying, most poorly written dialog characters in the history of television.
> 
> If I was one of his hostages, I would beg him to kill me just so I would not have to listen to his boring shit any more.



While I think that is incredibly exaggerated (in the history of television?  ), Negan certainly is an annoying bad guy.


----------



## GHook93

g5000 said:


> Well, I finally got around to watching Season 7.  I stopped after episode 3.
> 
> Negan has completely ruined the show for me.  He is one of the dumbest, most annoying, most poorly written dialog characters in the history of television.
> 
> If I was one of his hostages, I would beg him to kill me just so I would not have to listen to his boring shit any more.



If you think season 7 is bad, just wait to you watch season 8 and all the big speeches it is god awful.

Yes Negan is horrible. The Gov was charismatic. The hunters had a terrifying angle to them. The Wolves has a cool invasion and fight scene. Negan and the Saviors suck.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Paulie

You people are a bunch of whining ass little bitches I swear


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> You people are a bunch of whining ass little bitches I swear



This thread should be named, The Walking Dead Bitchfest #7."  Now we have "The Walking Bitchfest #8" well underway!


----------



## Zoom-boing

I've grown weary of TWD. Still watch but don't care about it anymore. It needs to conclude.


----------

